# Stupid things you thought were true



## Arcanine

Before really doing your Pokemon research, was there something you though was true? Example: I thought Arcanine evolved to Entei.:sweatdrop:(And that time the latest generation was G/S/C; if it was R/S/E, I'd have thought Manectric evolved to Raikou.)


----------



## Ambipom

When they were giving out Mew at Toy's R Us someone convinced me they were giving out Lugia and Lucario too.


----------



## Murkrow

Not me, but someone convinced my entire school that Farfetch'd evolved into Doduo.

I didn't believe it because I was the biggest Pokemon nerd in the school. Everybody else were just in it because Pokemon Cards were the latest craze, they didn't actually know much about it. Me on the other hand collected the cards, watched the anime, and played the games.

Something that _I_ thought?

The whole Mew-under-the-truck thing, and that Magcargo evolved into Torkoal.


----------



## nastypass

I thought Geodude evolved into Onix before I played any of the games.  D:


----------



## spaekle

For some reason, I guess because of how its R/B sprite is posed, I thought Onix could fly. xD

I also couldn't accept that Splash didn't do anything, so I tried using it while surfing, using it different numbersof times, waiting for a "critical hit"...but nothing ever happened.

And that whole "get a Yoshi" thing. I don't remember how that went, but I remember believing it.


----------



## Sapphire

B+Down made catching Pokémon easier. I really believed it.


----------



## Timmy

My cousin told me that I had to keep pressing the A button no matter what I was doing

I did it all the way up untill Mt Moon in Yellow ):


----------



## Frosty~

Murkrow said:


> Not me, but someone convinced my entire school that Farfetch'd evolved into Doduo.


That was a mistake on the part of an official handbook thing. They accidentally listed Farfetch'd as part of an evolution chain with Doduo and Dodrio


----------



## Belmont

I thought that Pinser evolved into Heracross and that button mashing makes catching Pokemon easier.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Holding down B at the first two wiggles would make it easier to catch a pokemon.


----------



## Kabigon

I thought that Geodude evolved into Onix

That the Crystal Onix was 10 times stronger than regular Onix

and that Pikachu evolved into Charmeleon.

(Pokemon had just came out so when everyone was collecting cards at my daycare, they said Pikachu.  I only knew Pikachu and the Voltorb and Electrode back then so I thought Charmeleon was Raichu)

That the magnets on Magnemite caused Pokemon to come to it.  Then Magnemite spins around and makes them dizzy.  Again daycare.


----------



## Flora

My sisters and I had some weird superstition that imitating a Pokemon on Colloseum would help us catch it. ^^;


----------



## spaekle

Oh, haha, before I really even knew what Pokemon was, I got this Ivysaur squirt toy in a KFC meal. Thus, Ivysaur was the first Pokemon I knew about. I took it home and played stupid little imagination games with it, and for some reason I decided that the thing on its back was a cannon that shot fireballs. Wtf?

Edit: Oh, it lived in a volcano too.


----------



## Kabigon

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Oh, haha, before I really even knew what Pokemon was, I got this Ivysaur squirt toy in a KFC meal. Thus, Ivysaur was the first Pokemon I knew about. I took it home and played stupid little imagination games with it, and for some reason I decided that the thing on its back was a cannon that shot fireballs. Wtf?
> 
> Edit: Oh, it lived in a volcano too.


I second that WTF? =P


----------



## The Alpha Banana

I believed that pressing select+a made a Pokeball a Master Ball.
I also believed that Mewtwo and Mew were married. O.o
I thought that you could breed legendaries in R/S.


----------



## Zeph

The Alpha Banana said:


> I also believed that Mewtwo and Mew were married. O.o


Where did you get that idea from???



> I thought that you could breed legendaries in R/S.


And again?


----------



## Murkrow

Sapphire said:


> B+Down made catching Pokémon easier. I really believed it.





Worst Username Ever said:


> Holding down B at the first two wiggles would make it easier to catch a pokemon.


LIES!!!!
OK  know it doesn't do anything, but it just seems like the right thing to do. It's boring if you just _watch_ it.




Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> That was a mistake on the part of an official handbook thing. They accidentally listed Farfetch'd as part of an evolution chain with Doduo and Dodrio


*gets my copy of that*
*sees a whole load of scribbles over those pages*
I beat you to it.


----------



## Ambipom

Stryke said:


> I second that WTF? =P


I third it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Well, before Generation 4, I thought that Hyper Beam ran on the Special stat and that other moves that would be non-physical also ran on the Special stat, because it seemed logical. (I knew nothing of certain types running on certain stats, like all Fire moves ran on the Special stat. I'm glad they changed it for the latest Generation, it actually makes sense now.) I also thought that moves that seemed to be physical ran on the Attack stat. (Like Bite)

And someone, when I was very young, someone told me about "Pikablu." I used to think that Pikablu was that one surfing Pikachu with the blue eyes in that one episode of the anime. (Called Puka, I believe.) I had no idea that Pikablu was supposed to be Marill.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Oh, tons of things.

~Bulbasaur was called Bubblasaur and was a Water type
~Arbok evolved into Seviper Jesus Christ you anime people get it right and hatched atleast twenty Seviper eggs trying to get an Ekans
~You could tell a legendary's gender by putting it in the Day Care with a Ditto and seeing what message came out (If that's true, my Rayquaza is female), first determining the Ditto's gender by putting it in with a Pokemon that you know the gender of and seeing the message
~Mewtwo could breed with Ditto or another Mewtwo and you would get a Mew (my stepsister and I spent ages with them in the Day Care trying to do that. Atleast they were Lv. 100 when they came out :/)
~Tilting your GameBoy in the opposite direction that the PokeBall wobbled would increase the chance of catching a Pokemon
~Latias and Latios could only be caught with a Premier Ball, which worked like a Master Ball against them
~Skarmory was a legendary Pokemon, therefore I used my Master Ball on one
~After you had kept a Pokemon for two years, it would die and be buried on Mt. Pyre/Lavender Tower
~Chimecho was the rarest Pokemon ever
~There was a rare event where you could go to your Secret Base and a Pokemon will have gotten inside it
~If stars popped up over your Pokemon's PokeBall after you caught it that meant it knew Swift (therefore every Pokemon in LeafGreen knew Swift)
~After you beat the Elite Four, you could become a Gym Leader
~Groudon was a Fire type
~Deoxys was part-Steel and Jirachi was pure Psychic
~You could catch other peoples' Pokemon with a Premier Ball

More eventually, perhaps.


----------



## Nope

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Well, before Generation 4, I thought that Hyper Beam ran on the Special stat and that other moves that would be non-physical also ran on the Special stat, because it seemed logical. (I knew nothing of certain types running on certain stats, like all Fire moves ran on the Special stat. I'm glad they changed it for the latest Generation, it actually makes sense now.) I also thought that moves that seemed to be physical ran on the Attack stat. (Like Bite)
> 
> And someone, when I was very young, someone told me about "Pikablu." I used to think that Pikablu was that one surfing Pikachu with the blue eyes in that one episode of the anime. (Called Puka, I believe.) I had no idea that Pikablu was supposed to be Marill.


 
And I have seen that episode.

I also believed in the A+B+Select or A+B or pressing A till it stopped. ^^;;


----------



## Icalasari

Believing that Farfetch'd evolved into Doduo... until around Fr/Lg x.x

Believing that the Premier Ball copied the capture rate of the strongest ball in your bag, excluding the Master Ball

Believing that Torkoal was part rock type. What? It made sense! His shell IS made of freaking ROCK, after all x.x


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Wait, Torkoal's not part Rock-type? Oh, I thought it was! ;;Looks up;; It's just a Fire-type? Gah. Well, that's another stupid thing I thought was true, I guess.

Here's something else: When I was very young, I got very lucky. A Dragonair on my Silver game contracted the Pokerus! But I had no idea what it was and when the nurse explained it to me, I thought that the Pokerus was a game-corrupting virus that would kill all my Pokemon. So I didn't play my Gameboy Color for an entire year, because I was afraid of the "virus". I restarted the game. Then one day, I found out what it REALLY did, and boy, was I pissed.


----------



## Icalasari

Not something I did, but others do often in battles against me:

They use an electric attack on my Flygon. Seeing that she is immune, they switch to ground attacks and find she has levitate XD

I LOVE it when they take Flygon's name literally!


----------



## shadow_lugia

Thought that Uxie (which is, for some out-of-this-world-totally-insane-oh-my-god-who-was-stupid-enough-to-do-this reason is pronouned YOO-ksee) was prounounced UHK-see. I still call it that.


----------



## Darksong

I thought something a bit like Arylett's was true. I thought PokeRus was bad. My Lanturn contracted it while I was training, and I only saw the last line of what the nurse said about it, and somehow ignored the "it makes them grow well" part and thought it was bad. It then spread to my Swampert, Swellow, and Swablu. It seemed to be attracted to Pokemon whose names started with SW.

I also thought holding B while catching a Pokemon would make a Pokeball sure to catch the Pokemon. I wondered why Kyogre kept escaping...


----------



## Alxprit

I thought Torkoal was Rock-Type too. And that it was an evolution of Magcargo.

When I first got Pokérus, I found out through the nurse, but thought it was part of the normal text, so I never found out what it was until my later days.

Lastly, I thought pressing buttons would work for catching pokémon. It doesn't really work, my brother says, but I do it out of habit. When first attempting to catch a Latias, I'd press buttons like crazy, and she would always break out easily. I got my friend who is a girl to try it. She pressed nothing, threw a Poké Ball, and it worked. I'm like, "WHAT DID YOU DO WITH MY GAME?!" All she did was wish or something. 
She's left me now, though. Ah well, I have her Deviantart account.


----------



## Ambipom

shadow_lugia said:


> Thought that Uxie (which is, for some out-of-this-world-totally-insane-oh-my-god-who-was-stupid-enough-to-do-this reason is pronouned YOO-ksee) was prounounced UHK-see. I still call it that.


I call it that too.

I also thought Groudon was a Fire type, Gardevior could only be female (My male was a glitch) and that a legendary lived at the bottom of Sootopolis.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

The old button things. 

I used to think that Macargo, Slugma, Laturn and Chinchou orginated in Hoenn instead of Johto. I also never knew Dunsparce existed until I met one in the Battle Frontier. Then I thought that it was a Bug type.


----------



## Yarnchu

I think i have always pronounced Uxie's name correctlly, since it does look like YOO-ksee.

Anyways, I was so convinced that the premier ball was supperior to the others except the Master Ball that I kept on buying and selling pokeballs until I got 18, then kept on saving and turning on/off until I caught Groundon, which I then named Buffy. Don't ask.

I remember something along the lines of trying to breed Latios and Latias.

When trying to catch Zapdos, I thought I was jynxing the game, so I would close my eyes and turn down the power, or even leave the room.

Thats all for now, I guess.


----------



## Hawkfish

I use to believed if you bred Minun and Plusle you would get a completely different Pokemon.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Uh....I remember thinking that Charizard evolved in to Moltres.
EDIT: Here's more:
First time I saw Fearow, I thought It was an Electric Type.O_O
Of course, the first time I saw It was on a card and it had Electric -like stuff in the background.


----------



## Frozen Weta

I used to think that Graveler was the final evo of the Geodude line, and Golem didn't evolve at all.

However, what I'm most ashamed of is that, when I was about 5 years old, I heard this kid at school saying that Pokemon were diabolical.  AND I FREAKING BELEIVED HIM.  At least it was for a very, very short while.  (I was extremely gullible back then.)  But shortly after I stopped being stupid and started collecting the cheap cardboard cards they gave you in Burger King after the release of the first movie, and I got hooked on Pokemon from then on.


----------



## ZimD

I always thought until I read this thread that Torkoal was Fire/Rock, and I actually just looked it up to be sure. I also thought until a few weeks ago that Dunsparce was Ground. Not sure why.

I still do the old button things. Not because I'm convinced it'll work, but because I get bored just watching it shake.


----------



## IrkSplee

...I've been saying Uxie wrong for over a year? Er, well... ooops...

I used to think this was the Eevee evolution chain -

Eevee -> Lvl. 20 -> Vaporeon -> Lvl. 40 -> Jolteon -> Lvl. 60 -> Flareon

The numbers might be wrong, but the basic point is there. I don't know WHERE I got that idea... of course, then I actually GOT an Eevee, went online to see why it wouldn't evolve into Vaporeon, and, well, whaddya know.

I actually tried those "talk to this person 100 times then surf around Cinnabar 50 times then go in and out of your house 200 times then beat the Elite 4 and you'll get Superdupermegachu" cheats.

I also remember telling my entire school that there was going to be a plot in the anime that dealt with Missingno and level 100+ Pokemon. I was so ticked when the Blaine arc ended, they left Cinnabar, and there was no mention of any of it. Missingno was one of my favorite "Pokemon" for some reason I won't even attempt to explain.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

And here's something else that's news to me! Uxie is pronounced YOO-ksee? What the hell? I'm sorry, I'm still pronouncing it the way that makes sense. (Uhk-see)

Here's something else. I used to think that Mightyena was pronouned MIGHT-yena and not MIGHTY-ena. That was before I saw how they pronounced it in the anime.


----------



## bobandbill

> Well, before Generation 4, I thought that Hyper Beam ran on the Special stat and that other moves that would be non-physical also ran on the Special stat, because it seemed logical. (I knew nothing of certain types running on certain stats, like all Fire moves ran on the Special stat. I'm glad they changed it for the latest Generation, it actually makes sense now.) I also thought that moves that seemed to be physical ran on the Attack stat. (Like Bite)


Hey, me too. Back in the days of GSC... does make more sense now IMO. I believe for a while I thought that only Normal-type attacks were the attack stat, and everything else went on special...
...and before THAT, for also a short while I though Special stats were sor non-damaging moves (like Stun Spore or stuff like that)... don't ask. 

Also believed the button-mashing thing.

And also remember looking for secret places in GSC - for instance in the Pokemon cemetery in Kanto I remember a person saying that there were probably secret places that the guy who took care of the place only knew about. Cue me pressing A on every piece of flooring, trying to find a secret door. Heh. 

I thought Dunsparce had an evolution (gave up after getting the flimsy thing past level 40...), thought Octillary was a Gold exclusive (I ddin't think that Remoraid could evolve into it - but then again, that goes against logic anyway... stupid Octillary), and that one could go to the Orange islands by finding a secret place in the sea, thanks to a kid at school...

Ah, memories.


----------



## ZimD

I remembered another thing I used to think. When I was like six or maybe younger and got the Master Ball in my Red, my brother somehow convinced me that if you used it on the next Pokemon you saw, you could buy them for free in every city but you had to save right after you did or else it wouldn't work. Then I saw a Growlithe, which I didn't have anyway, so I used my Master Ball on it and saved. =(


----------



## Grinning Calamity

I used to believe(a long time ago) that talking to your mom 1000 times would annoy her so much, that she would give you a Celebi. I kid you not. I read it on a cheats website.


----------



## IrkSplee

Remembered another about Special - I used to think that the higher your special stat, the more often an attack's secondary effect would kick in. Yeah... don't ask.


----------



## Lili

I thought Arbok evolved into Seviper... and that Arbok could also evolve into Pikachu XD.


----------



## Roxxor

I thought that Gastly could evolve into Cloyster when I was younger.  I can still see the resembelance between the two.  

That also meant that I thought that Cloyster was a Ghost/Water Pokemon.

I also tapped A (and sometimes still do) like a madman while trying to catch a Pokemon.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I thought that once a pokemon got to level 100, if it leveled up, it would die. So, in an effort to save my Kyogre (It was kinda scary how much I liked that thing) I restarted my game. I can't believe I restarted it, I hate myself for it now :(

I thought Clamperl evolved by Leveling up, similar to how Cascoon or Silcoon evolved. So, well, Lv. 63 Clamperl.

I used to think Status changing moves did nothing. 

And that Milotic could be caught in a hidden cave somewhere in Hoenn. (I thought I saw a screenie cap in one of my friends Guide books, but was mistaken, I think it was the Icy part of Shoal cave)

And probably lots more that I've forgotten. :|


----------



## Arcanine

I also did the button pressing to catch Pokemon, and believed Arbok evolved to Seviper.

TRUE STUPIDITY: See the health bars?->

	
	
		
		
	


	




 In LG, I used to turn my good friend GameBoy Advance sideways to somehow "help" the opponent's HP bar lower untill he fainted:sweatdrop:


----------



## Time Psyduck

Thinking Gligar evolved from Golbat (Hadn't seen crobat at the time)
Thinking that the pokorus would somehow damage my pokemon (i turned the game off)
Thinking Groudon was the final form of Torchic
Thinking Kyogre was the final form of Mudkip


----------



## Corsoth Arcole

Eheh...

Back during R/B/Y times, my older brother told me Potions were _bad_ soon after I started my first game.  I immediately trashed all of mine.

I also believed for a long time that rapidly tapping A or B would make catching Pokemon easier.  I still do out of habit, after being proved wrong...


----------



## S. E.

My friend told me that my Pokemon would die and turn into eggs at Lv. 100. I believed it too, because this is when I was playing Crater, which is what got me hooked on Pokemon. She was playing Pokemon before I was, so I thought I should believe what she said. Little did I know that until _I_ raised a Lv.100, she didn't have or even know anyone who have had any Lv. 100 Pokemon... Also, I was unaware that there aren't eggs in Crater (or more importantly the first games). I was still a little wary when I first got FireRed, and foolishly overtrained my 'Zard. (He was a Charizard by Mt. Moon...) Once he reached Lv.60 or so, I got worried sick about this 'rumor'. So I searched Google on this thing, and it brought up no results. I was still a bit unnerved, but I kept training him. By the time I beat the game when he was Lv.80-ish, I knew fool well that she(my friend) didn't know what she was talking about. Once he reached 100, he didn't turn into an egg, obviously.

Moral of the Story: Don't listen to your friend's 'Pokemon facts' until you know enough about it to know whether their lying.

Oh, and that 'Zard is still with me. ^^


----------



## Twilight Dragon

I thought that releasing a Pokemon would return its pokeball back to where you found it. So, in Ruby when I used my first master ball on a stupid Abra, I released it and tried to go back into the Aqua hideout. Of course, the entrance was sealed, so I never found out....

Wouldn't it be weird if that were actually true? o.o


----------



## Noctowl

I thought that you were not allowed to catch the legandary pokemon, or something bad would happen. So I'd just knock out Groudon/Kyogre on my games.


----------



## Zeph

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I used to think that Pikablu was that one surfing Pikachu with the blue eyes in that one episode of the anime


Um, what's with the random 'one's?

Right. let's see. I used to think that holding A and mashing up would make catching easier (You're not a real Pokémon fan unless you've been fooled by something like that!). I can't remember much else right now, though.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hmm, what can I say? I like repetition.

Oh and something kind of stupid: I used to think that Growl did damage. I don't know why, but I just thought that.


----------



## Zeph

...Repetition? I didn't know repetition covered randomly added words that make no sense...

Sorry if I'm seeming a bit harsh here. I'm just a bit pedantic sometimes.


----------



## Murkrow

Oh yeah I remember another one now
Sometimes I read things really quickly so since R/S came out I read 'Gardevoir' as 'Gardevior' so I thought it was pronounced 'gar-dev-ee-ore' I didn't find out the truth until about a week ago when one came out of a Pokeball on Brawl.


----------



## Crazy Weavile

Only one such thing.

-Ampharos evolved into Dratini

Don't ask.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

If it really is that annoying to you, I could just edit the offending sentence.


----------



## Zeph

No, it's not offending and doesn't annoy me. Sorry if I've irritated you at all. I just... don't get it. Sorry. Aaah, i feel like I've upset you now...


----------



## Nope

Some months ago I wrote Typhlosion "Typhloison" o.o;


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Nah, it's cool. I just got a little irritated due to a lack of sleep. But really, it's fine. :D


----------



## Alexi

I believed that holding B down when catching a pokemon makes it easier to catch, and I still do it, and it seems to work. Maybe it's all a conspiracy...>> <<;;;

I once read this really elaborate fake cheat on how to get Celebi in Crystal, and spent ages trying to do it, before I realized it was fake. Then I wrote a fic about it. XD


----------



## rrayuu

I thought holding down the A button really hard would increse my chances of doing more damage when I played silver.


----------



## hopeandjoy

I thought that mashing all the buttons other that start and select would make it easier to catch a Pokémon. I still do it out of habit. Even when I know I have the Pokémon.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^ XP I do that too. Every single time.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Some kid at school when I was in second grate told me this.

Pikachu evolved into Raichu, which Evolved into a water type called Pikablu, which evolved into a ghost type called Pokaboo that scared Pokemon and evolved into Pikachu again. AND I BELIEVED HIM FOR SO LONG! AUGH! XP


----------



## Time Psyduck

One more:

When someone first showed me and my brother the rare candy cheat, they said you had to press B continuously when going though the catch tutorial. Oddly my brother still thought this when i did it on his blue version a couple of months ago (He had already done the cheat on his game anyway)


----------



## Squirrel

~That Skelozard was a real Pokemon
~That if you didn't heal a poisoned pokemon, it died.

There are probably others I'm not thinking of.


----------



## kunikida.

I was stupid during these times...

-I had borrowed Pokemon Yellow from my friend, then her cousin came up to me and said "If you let Pikachu faint, then it'll get mad and run away. If you make Pikachu leave, Whitney will be mad. So, take care of it, and don't let it faint. Oh, yeah, and if Pikachu runs away, the whole game will be deleted." I was scared to put Pikachu in any battle, but then I found out it was a pratical joke. Whitney was also mad at her cousin. We took care of that problem.

-If you treated a Pokemon perfect and got it's friendship level to maximum niceness, it would follow you like Pikachu does in Pokemon Yellow. Pretty stupid.

- The Pichu/Pikachu haircut trick. I wanted my Pichu to look like one of the Pichu brothers (even though it was a female named Sparkelz...), and Pikachu to look like Sparky (even though it was a female named Alexandra...)

-I also thought that this was an evolution line~ Umbreon-> Mightyena-> Houndoom. Wierd, huh?

I'll probably have more later on.


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie

The Pokeball thing...

I've mispronounced loads of Pokemon names before. o_O

I used to think Tail Whip did damage. xD

I thought that R/B/G Pokemon had only one type, and secondary types were added in the second generation. (I didn't start actually playing until the third, unless you count Pokemon Stadium 2. I did play a bit of Red, but I was pretty young. I mean, like, having just learned to read young. I kept dropping it and the file was lost. >_>)

I've made tons and tons of "how to evolve" mistakes. "How to breed" mistakes too. I make lots of stupid mistakes. xD

And I didn't realize twister did a set amount of damage until I read it on this site. >_<

Oh, and I also used to believe you had to actually get three Magnemites to get Magneton. Same for Dugtrio. xD

I also get Dugtrio and Dodrio confused ALL. THE. TIME.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I thought holding down A really hard increased the chance of capturing a Pokemon. It seemed to.


----------



## Ambipom

Murkrow said:


> Oh yeah I remember another one now
> Sometimes I read things really quickly so since R/S came out I read 'Gardevoir' as 'Gardevior' so I thought it was pronounced 'gar-dev-ee-ore' I didn't find out the truth until about a week ago when one came out of a Pokeball on Brawl.


It isn't pronounced like that? 

I used to think You held A while the Pokeball was thown and Select as soon as it open to make catching easier. I still do button-mashing stuff out of habit.

I also thought Groudon could be caught anywhere so I killed it... and saved. But that was the file that got deleted.


----------



## Murkrow

I remember when my brother first got his Gameboy and Pokemon Red one of his Pokemon got poisoned. We couldn't understand why the screen was going all funny while he was walking. We ended up thinking the batteries were running out so we threw them away.


----------



## zpwert277

i thought that numel evolved into torkoal up until i evolved numel and it turned into some orange cow thing (camerupt) that i had never seen before!


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie

zpwert277 said:


> i thought that numel evolved into torkoal up until i evolved numel and it turned into some orange cow thing (camerupt) that i had never seen before!


You are not alone, my friend.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup

I used to think Mew evolved into Mewtwo. I know, weird eh?
And the button mashing. <<;;


----------



## John

I believed in the button mashing, and still do it out of habit. 
I did believe that the Status affecting moves did nothing (Tail Whip, Growl, etc.)
I'm not to sure if this is really something, but when I first got my Pokemon Crystal, it was my first game ever. Ever. So I kept trying to put it in my Game Boy the wrong way, since I thought that was how you put it in. 
I also believed there was really something weird about the Acient Ruins place, besides that there was Unknown there. I thought you could find a really rare glitched up pokemon there, and got lost once I walked too much.


----------



## bobbyjkl

I  hold my breath when I catch pokemon. I also do b + up. If  I don't do either of those things, I usually don't catch pokemon. 0.o


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

A Phoenix Named Lexie said:


> I thought that R/B/G Pokemon had only one type, and secondary types were added in the second generation. (I didn't start actually playing until the third, unless you count Pokemon Stadium 2. I did play a bit of Red, but I was pretty young. I mean, like, having just learned to read young. I kept dropping it and the file was lost. >_>)


I thought something like this, except that I knew that Pokemon had two types. But I thought the second type didn't affect anything in the first generation games and that they fixed this in future generations. (For example, I thought that Tentacruel's secondary Poison-type didn't do anything and didn't make it vulnerable to Ground-type attacks or give it Poison STAB. Basically that they were useless) No idea why I thought that.


----------



## gems1997

I thought that you could trade between silver and leaf green. I also never knew about flash and went through rock tunnel by myself. When I saw it, I nearly killed myself.


----------



## Minkyoya

Hyper~Piplup said:


> I used to think Mew evolved into Mewtwo. I know, weird eh?
> And the button mashing. <<;;


I actually thought that as well. XD

And also, something about Vulpix just evolves into Ninetales without a stone. I was freaked out when I read that a stone was needed.


----------



## shadow_lugia

> I thought Clamperl evolved by Leveling up, similar to how Cascoon or Silcoon evolved. So, well, Lv. 63 Clamperl.


Um... Try Lv. 87

I couldn't figure out why the screen went funny when poisoned either in the Steam Cave or whatever it is in R/S/E with all the Koffing and Grimer. It ended up that my Grovyle fainted. So I thought it was the steam coming out of the ground that was doing it and had to be careful to avoid it. I couldn't figure that out why it did it even when I didn't step on the steam for a few months.


----------



## Arcanine

zpwert277 said:


> i thought that numel evolved into torkoal up until i evolved numel and it turned into some orange cow thing (camerupt) that i had never seen before!


I think that is an orange *camel*.

Oh, supersition coming up. I really have two homes: my parents' and my grandparents', where I spend most of the time. In my LG, I only passed the E4 twice, and always on my grandparents'. So, I thought my parents' was somehow "against" the game.


----------



## zaxly100

I thought a shiny Machop was a Ditto.
My friend told me that Chimecho was a fuzzy thing, so i thought it had a fuzzy body that was a ball, sorta like Marill, and had a string for a tail and a fuzzy ball on the end.  And it floated.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar

When I was younger, I would always go to shady cheat sites and try to see if any cheats on them worked.

I also thought that lv. 50 was the "normal" level for Pokémon before I got any of the Game Boy games...I only had Stadium.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Yeah, when one of my Pokemon got poisoned in Diamond, I thought there was something wrong with my DS, so I quickly saved and turned it off.


----------



## Yanmega

When I was first introduced to pokemon I thought that after shellder evolved into cloyster it evolved into gastly. XD


----------



## Daughter of Mew

I used to think that Moltres was the most powerful Pokemon. And that Gyarados was legendry.


----------



## Peegeray

i used to think that listening to the radio in the unown ruins would ruin your game

... yeah i don't understand why i thought that either


----------



## Ambipom

I used to think Unown and Slowking were legends.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I used to think Porygon was an Eeveelution.


----------



## Sapphire Flame

I searched forever for a flygon not knowing that you're supposed to evolve a trapinch to get one. I eventually got one with a vibrava from Colosseum, but come to think of it, how was I supposed to figure out ant lion > dragonfly thing > green dragon with red eyes?


----------



## Mewtwo

-The button thing.Yeah,the buttons.I still do it out of habit.
-That holding > would make the HP bar go down faster and < would make it go down slower
-Pikablu

^my old beliefs


----------



## Mad MOAI

I couldn't figure out why the screen was messed up in Fire Red. I called my mom to see if she could help, but I told her it stopped after I used the Pokemon Center. It took me awhile to figure out that it was because my Pokemon was poisoned.


----------



## Autumn

Something I didn't know: the poison effect. I was playing my Ruby version (when I was eight and knew next-to-nothing about game mechanics) and my Minun (hey, I was young xD) got poisoned - the first Pokemon I ever had poisoned. I got creeped out when the screen shook and eventually the game read "Minun has fainted!"... xD

I don't remember when I figured out that the shaking screen meant poison, though.

Button combination. My case: B. Only really used it on legendaries, though. *shrug*


----------



## Flora

RainbowRayquaza said:


> I used to think Porygon was an Eeveelution.


...What?

I have recently taking to covering the speaker holes on my DS while throwing Ultraballs at Azelf, but it never works. D:


----------



## Eeveeon25

The thing where you can catch a pokemon better if you rapidly tap A+B and press the control pad in the same direction the pokeball shakes.  I still do that out of habit.

Also, it's not about the game, but for some weird reason, me and my friend had these strange ideas about the Ancient Mew card from the first movie:  1.  It was really called "Egyptian Mew,"  2.  Because they gave out "Egyptian Mew" here (America), they gave out "American Mew" in Egypt (cause, you know, the rest of the world, especially Japan, has nothing to do with Pokemon), and 3.  If you found "Egyptian Mew" in a card pack instead of at the theater, it was worth thousands of dollars.  I have absolutely no idea why we thought this.


----------



## Phoenix

Yanmega said:


> When I was first introduced to pokemon I thought that after shellder evolved into cloyster it evolved into gastly. XD


Ha ha, me too xD

I used to think that Ninjask evolved into Shedinja. When I saw a low leveled Shedinja in Collaseum, I was like "What the heck?" As a result I now have a high level Ninjask xD

I spent a long time fishing for feebas in the wrong body of water.


----------



## jdb1984

I thought Voltorb was the evolved form and Electrode was the basic.  I also thought that evolution stones could work on any pokemon of the right type, and Eevee would pick a random form if you trained it rather than using a stone.  

When level up forms came out in G/S/C, I thought that Eevee would evolve at a certain level, rather than by happiness.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Only one I remember: I thought that the screen-shake thing when your Pokemon was poisoned meant that your Gameboy was low on power.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess

Button combinations. I sometimes do it when it's a Pokémon I really want. I remember one time I did that on Regirock and I accidentally pressed the reset code. x_x

I used to think that an uber-rare Pokémon or item was in the Trick House in Ruby Version. The stupid thing is is that I hit the A button to check for whatever it is  everywhere except for the little glint under the table. After I couldn't find it, I thought that it was something sinister, so I avoided the house all together.

Oh, and (does this count?) when I was little (_very_ little) I traded my Nidoking for my brother's Caterpie and many other stupid trades. I thought they were pretty fair trades back then.


----------



## Stormecho

I did the button mashing with B, and still do, just because it's so boring otherwise. XD

I had a fervent belief that the forest guardian of Ilex Forest in Silver was Suicune, and if pressed A on every tree that I saw, it would come out and I would catch it.

...Don't ask why Suicune instead of Celebi. I also though that the 'monster' in Silver in the cave near Azalea (forgot the name) was a legendary.


----------



## firepoke4ever

I thought that Phione evolved into Manaphy and told my brother that, only to find out it didn't evolve and is a useless, weaker version of Manaphy. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Wilcox

Whoo... lets see here.

*RBY Days*
Holding B when catching Pokemon.
The grass outside of Pallet Town in RBY contained infinite Bulbasaurs.
Using Strength on the truck by the S.S. Anne brought you Mew.
You could somehow acquire a Venustoise (THANKS, anime. Thanks.).
There was a fourth evolution of Charizard called Charcoal (...wtf).

*GSC Days*
Hold B for catching Pokemon, even still.
Breeding Pokemon would result in a fusion of the two (Imagine my surprise when my Totodile and my Mareep bred a Totodile, not a Toteep).

*RSE Days*
Hold B for catching Pokemon, even _still_.
Magcargo evolved into Torkoal. Result: Lv. 74 Magcargo.

I'm happy to say that when DP came around I evolved from that level of naivety. :P


----------



## Shadowstar

Arcanine evolved into Entei

Magnetric evolved into Raikou.

I didn't THINK these were true, someone just kept insisting on it, so I gave up.

Eevee's evolutions can evolve into each other.

See above. Replace "someone" with Leafreon3809 in real life. (i.e. life outside the internet.)

Master Ball had only a 99% capture rate.

... I still belive this.


----------



## Elfin

One of my friends thinks that saying, "Gottcha!!" into the mic would make you catch a Pokemon 100% of the time, like a Master Ball. Even (And she gets all A's, I swear) on R/S and FR/LG, if they're on the DS. So she screams it to catch Pokemon. In public. If front of people. *dies*

When I was little, (About 4 or 5) I thought that Raichu evolves with a Water Stone, into BluChu. (If you're in Glitch City) A blue Raichu, that had 999 stats, hp, ect. But if you saved and turned off your game, it would die of old age. I am not making this up. Cannot *believe* that I thought this was true. DX


----------



## Dark_star

I used to think holding the B button while throwing a Pokeball would help...


----------



## LitatheLighmosa

I used to think that Trapinch DIDN'T evolve into Vibrava.


----------



## Stormecho

I thought Dragonite was a legendary that appeared when you beat the Elite Four, and that if you had a Dragonair at a high level, it'd be stolen by the E4 so that it could evolve. O_o


----------



## Shadow Lucario

I used to think Noctowl evolved into Ho-Oh...


----------



## alexisb1ch

I thought pokemon was actually cool. D:


----------



## Shiny Grimer

I thought that the Yoshi cheat where you catch all 151 Pokemon, get a Dratini, take it to Bill, and then use a Fire Stone on it, would work. Mostly because it didnt' seem as outlandish as some of the cheats.
Also that if you talked to the Safari Zone guy 100 times, he would give you Mew. x_x I gave up after 15.
Ho-oh was a first generation Pokemon (the show! _the show!_).
Ho-oh was actually Ho-ho. O.o
Tht pressing A in moments of attack caused a crtitical hit.
Button mashing for Pokeballs.
There were more but I don't remember them.


----------



## Noctowl

Evoli said:


> One of my friends thinks that saying, "Gottcha!!" into the mic would make you catch a Pokemon 100% of the time, like a Master Ball. Even (And she gets all A's, I swear) on R/S and FR/LG, if they're on the DS. So she screams it to catch Pokemon. In public. If front of people. *dies*


My friend whispers it. XD

Let's see...I fell for cheats to get legandaries...yeah.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

I've made very few mistakes, but here are the few I've made:
Believing that Shedinja went into your PC after evolving Nincada.
Button mashing.


----------



## Athasan

I used to believe that if you had three Diglett, they would evolve into a Dugtrio. I thought the same for Magnemite and Magneton as well.

I also thought that you had to somehow combine a Slowpoke with a Shellder in order to get a Slowbro. I was so surprised when I learned that Slowpoke evolve by level.

And, yeah, I do button pressing things too when catching pokémon. My combination is B + Down; I press it rapidly while the ball is bouncing and hold it while it's shaking. I push down really hard if I've already used a bunch of other pokéballs on the pokémon I'm trying catch. Of course, I know it's not true, but it's fun and passes the time and I'm used to doing it anyway.

I also once believed that pressing A while a pokémon was attacking would make the attack more poweful and that pressing B would have the opposite effect.

I fell for the Mew under the truck thing too.


----------



## Featherfur

Button smashing still gets me sometimes.

I remember when me and my brother got our first pokemon games, LG and Emerald, we tried linking and trading... Only to find that we had to beat our games first. Bleah.

And that in pokemon Yellow, if you named yourself Ash, you would get a high chance of finding Celebi in your Item storage. My brother got pissed when he found it wasn't true.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Blastoise428 said:


> Only one I remember: I thought that the screen-shake thing when your Pokemon was poisoned meant that your Gameboy was low on power.


 I know. I'm like, "Mom, my Game Boy's brokeded!"


----------



## Darksong

Featherfur said:


> I remember when me and my brother got our first pokemon games, LG and Emerald, we tried linking and trading... Only to find that we had to beat our games first. Bleah.


Same here, except it was with my sister, Sapphire, and FireRed. When she got to the Electric gym, she told me about it, and I didn't know what it was. When I showed her Slateport, the same thing happened. It wasn't til the next day that we figured out that they were in different regions.


----------



## shiny jiggly

I used to think that Gengar evolved into Gligar (they both have a -gar!) 
I also remember when I bought a bunch of pokeballs and was kinda confuzzled when I saw two things that said pokeballs. I tried using one of the pokeballs in the slot with the smaller number on an untouched Zigzagoon at level 20-something and it caught it easily. Then I thought that the extra thing of pokeballs were actually masterballs! I then tried to trek up sky pillar to catch Rayquaza with my masterball pokeballs only to run out of repels, get annoyed with the mach bike puzzles, and get killed by a Claydol in the process. Eventually I found out that it was pure luck that I caught that Zigzagoon and that when you have more than 99 pokeballs, the others just get a different slot. 
One thing I really believed was that Gastrodon Evolved into Lapras. I later did some research and found out that my conclusion was wrong. Lapras needs a prevo!


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Lapras _does_ need a prevolution, that's true.


----------



## Renteura

I always held A when catching Pokemon. I though B would cancel it or something, like evolution.

You could catch Ho-oh in RBY considering it was in the RBY anime's theme. <_<


----------



## Commahappy

I thought Ratata's could learn moves like Hyper Beam and Hydro Pump. *sigh* I was so hopeless back then...


----------



## Mewkachu

I used to think that mewtwo was mews older brother.  That would have made the first movie about sibling rivalry. O__o  ...okay


----------



## Commahappy

I used to think that you got an unlimited amount of Master Balls and Rare Candies if you made it all the way through Glitch City. Of course, we saved in the middle of it, so we never got out. We had to restart :'(.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

When I was younger, I swear I read something about Eevee once being called Eeveeon, and that's always sort of lingered in my mind.

And because of what a friend told me, I also believed that level 100 Pokemon would revert back to level 1 after you leveled them up. This is partially why I restarted my game when I had a level 96 Raticate that would've been my first level 100. ;_;

Also because of said friend, we thought that there was a secret key hidden somewhere in one of the gyms in GSC. ((We spent hours looking for that key on bus rides home.)) That key, when taken to the school in Violet City, would open up a portal to the Moon, but before you got there, you'd have to battle Team Rocket grunts, who each have 12 Pokemon because "Giovanni let them". Oh, and when you got to the Moon, there were Mews and Mewtwos up there, anywhere from level 1 to 100, and Dark Berries, which could be taken to Kurt and made into Dark Balls which were the best balls to use on the legendary dogs/cats/Johto things. xDD

He also told me that there was a glitch that let you walk on top of houses. That sounds pathetic compared to the "Moon cheat", does it not?


----------



## Commahappy

I thought you could find wild Celebi in the forest on Gold.


----------



## Icalasari

Mewkachu said:


> I used to think that mewtwo was mews older brother.  That would have made the first movie about sibling rivalry. O__o  ...okay


Bet the song that was playing during their fight didn't help matters any


----------



## Dark_star

Uh, I used to think that Gyarados was part dragon... until one hit from a thunderbolt killed it...


----------



## Commahappy

Dark_star said:


> Uh, I used to think that Gyarados was part dragon... until one hit from a thunderbolt killed it...


I still think it is <_< It deserves to be one, anyway.


----------



## Mudkipz

I used to think that if you released your starter pokemon, Prof. Oak would get mad.


----------



## Venged_Kitty

The only thing I believed was the B down, B up, whatever makes a Pokeball turn into a Masterball, and for a good reason, after catching an Articuno like that.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

I thought in Colosseum if you released a Pokémon, it would come out and you could walk around with it. Turns out I released my Umbreon. ;_;

That was way back in my Pokémon days.


----------



## Flareth

That you would get a special event (Like in PMD, the Wobuffet thing) that would make Monster Houses start coming. Imagine my delight when I ran into two Monster houses in Far Amp Plains -_-.

I warped them away for the first one but I got killed by the second. My stupid Minun used Growl, unpetrifying all of them.


----------



## Commahappy

Oh yeah, I used to think that if you caught all of the unknown, you would automatically catch Entei. I think that was because of the movie way back then.


----------



## alfanzo

Hm, let me think. I was quite the gullible child back when I was a young whipper-snapper.
-Convinced that if you tilted the system left or right, it would cause damage to increase/decrease depending on which direction
-If I pressed B everytime the Pokeball hit the ground, I'd have a higher catch rate
-You couldn't release your starter
-In Colosseum, if you didn't look at the screen will attempting to snag a Pokemon, it would be successful (hey, it actually worked a few times XP)
-When I walked off the S.S. Anne in Yellow, it looked like it sailed away with Pikachu and I was freaked out.
-Chimecho was rarer than heck
-That the Red Gyarados was an extremely cool looking Pokemon, but not worth my time to catch
-When I first saw Mudkip, could've sworn it would evolve to Wooper... You know because they both are blue and have cheek gill things? Ok, I know it's pathetic.
-You could eventually get Celebi in Illex Forest if you defeated the Elite Four a hundred times and turned your rival to the light side!
-That a shiny Weedle could be easily caught again, so I advised my friend not to save (I know, I'm horrible T_T)


----------



## Ambipom

Flareth said:


> That you would get a special event (Like in PMD, the Wobuffet thing) that would make Monster Houses start coming. Imagine my delight when I ran into two Monster houses in Far Amp Plains -_-.
> 
> I warped them away for the first one but I got killed by the second. My stupid Minun used Growl, unpetrifying all of them.


Thought that said Fat A$$ Plains XD


----------



## ShiningDarkness

I thought Scyther was from the 2nd Gen instead of the first.
I thought Kecleon was an Eeveelution because of the last three letters of its name.
I thought Ghost-type attacks could effect Normal-type Pokemon.
I thought Normal-type attacks were super-effective on Psychic-type Pokemon.
I thought Geodude evolved into Onix.
I thought Electric-type attacks wouldn't effect Rock-type Pokemon.
I thought when a Pokemon fainted, it died.
I thought when the HP Bar for the Pokemon's HP turned the red color and started beeping, I thought the red meant the Pokemon was bleeding.
When it said the player blacked out/whited out, I thought it meant the character had died.
I thought Charizard and Gyarados were part Dragon-type.
I thought Phanpy and Donphan were part Rock-type.
In Pokemon XD, I thought Cipher Admin Snattle was an old lady.
I thought you could press B to cancel the evolution of a Pokemon that evolved through an Evolution Stone ( you can't, it will evolve anyway ).
When I first played Pokemon Blue, I thought the nurse at the Pokemon Center was a lion and was scared of her.
I thought Pokemon were real.

There are a lot more I can't think of right now.


----------



## Renteura

A + UP.


			
				Shining Darkness said:
			
		

> In Pokemon XD, I thought Cipher Admin Snattle was an old lady.


 Me too.
Ghost could affect Normal.
Gyarados was pure water type.
Onix was Geodude's evo.
Scyther was from Gen 2, even though I played R/B/Y XP. thanks alot scizor
Onix was spelled Onyx.


----------



## Seritinajii

For a bit I thought Skarmory was from Hoenn.


----------



## Darksong

Another one. At first I thought Groudon was Dark/Fighting type.


----------



## Stormecho

A friend once played Pokemon make-believe with me, and I thought you started in Goldenrod, and that Suicune was a fighting/water type. Not to mention that, despite how it's spelled, I pronounced it "sue-i-cine". Don't ask. >> 

Oh yeah, and Missingno was a Pokemon that had escaped from the Pokemon designers when the programmers were making the game, and invaded it somehow. Which sparked the idea of using it to get in the game... O_o


----------



## FLICKxxOFF

Sapphire said:


> B+Down made catching Pokémon easier. I really believed it.


_QFT. I SWEAR THAT WORKED IN R/B/Y! T__T" And for some reason I still think it does... ARE YOU TELLING ME THAT'S A MYTH?!? *almost faints*_


----------



## Ice tiger

i used to think pressing a than b rabidly would make pokemon easier to catch. sometimes it dose...


----------



## Poke4ever

i always use to believe that if you press left, then right, and then left again at the same time when the poke ball is wiggling, it would make catching the pokemon easier. i still do that to this day and it always works!:freaked: it's either that im getting really lucky or that it actually works.


----------



## coughsalot

I thought that shiny Bulbasaur in Silver wasn't supposed to lime-green.


----------



## Zeph

Poke4ever said:


> i always use to believe that if you press left, then right, and then left again at the same time when the poke ball is wiggling, it would make catching the pokemon easier. i still do that to this day and it always works!:freaked: it's either that im getting really lucky or that it actually works.


It doesn't work. I promise you.


----------



## Poke4ever

Zephyrous Castform said:


> It doesn't work. I promise you.


oh, well. i still do it out of habit, anyway.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Sketchy Galore

During my first run through Blue, I believed that turning the game off without saving erased your entire file.  I had finally made it all the way to the St. Anne, which I thought to be soo close to the end of the game.  I was fighting some Sailor when the teacher made me turn the game off to go outside. D=

I also used to constantly hold B while doing anything in the game.  I felt justified when they added the Running Shoes in R/S.


----------



## Darksong

Yet another one.
Because I thought that Suicune's name came from suicide, I thought Suicune was pronounced "soo-ih-soon."


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I used to think Lucario was a legendary. and I think rapidly pressing the A button after throwing a pokeball helped catch a pokemon (I still do. Doesn't always work,though)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Some kid told me that Giovanni would have a Level 100 Golbat. And damn... I believed him.

I heard from someone else that you can catch a glitch Clefable that evolves to level 9,998, then dies. WTF?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I thought E4 Sydney was a really ugly girl, and had no special type
I thought Groudon was a fire-type
I thought both Nidorans had the same number
I thought Skarmory was from Hoenn
I thought that after you beat them, Brock and Misty would join you on your Pokemon journey
I thought the memorial pillar in Fr/Lg was the Onix, but sticking out of the ground
I thought the graphics in R/S/E were good


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Zackrinian said:


> I thought that after you beat them, Brock and Misty would join you on your Pokemon journey


Haha, me too.

It worked in the Anime, why not in the game?


----------



## Autumn

Zackrinian said:


> I thought the graphics in R/S/E were good


I don't get this. :/


----------



## Not Meowth

Darksong said:


> I thought Suicune was pronounced "soo-ih-soon."


I pronounced it like that too. Well actually I said "soo-ih-seen" because I misread it. But who the hell would read "Suicune" and think "sweekoon" anyway >:l


----------



## Murkrow

I said "Swee-soo-een"


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> But who the hell would read "Suicune" and think "sweekoon" anyway >:l


*raises hand*

I thought Water was supereffective on Ice.


----------



## Mai

I also thought Skarmory was from Hoenn. I also thought shinies were glitches.


----------



## Autumn

Blastoise said:


> *raises hand*


*also raises hand*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Leafpool said:


> I don't get this. :/


In my opinion, the graphics in the R/S/E series were just... lacking, in a way. I have the nostalgia for the R/B/Y and G/S/C graphics, and the amazement for how amazing they have gotten in recent times that the Hoenn graphics are just lesser, to me. However, the way you took it was not exactly the way I meant it. I suppose I could have said "I thought the graphics in R/S/E were the best it was going to get".


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Blastoise said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I thought Water was supereffective on Ice.


For a long time, I though ice was supereffective on water.

Ice freezes water? Or something like that...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Water melts ice, the way I saw.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I've always pronounced Suicune as "sweekuun." Just made sense to me.

But what I _did_ pronounce wrong was Sceptile. I said "skept-tile" before I saw it in an episode of the anime. I'm pretty sure I pronounced Kyogre wrong too, except I can't remember exactly how I said it. Just that it was wrong.


----------



## Ymedron

I pronounce suicune simply as 'Suikune', in the finnish way.

I also thought that pressing a or b helps when catching. Also, though this is just stupidity instead of beliefs, I couldn't get past Oak asking whether or not I want to keep the pokemon since I kept pressing B on the 'yes' answer. Idiocy prevails!


----------



## Autumn

While we're on the subject of mispronunciations: Groudon was "groo-don", Linoone was "lih-noon", Minun varied between "minion" and "mih-nihn" (how the hell I ever got something as simple as _Minun_ wrong is anyone's guess) and Deoxys was "dee-ex-oys". Interestingly enough, me and a friend of mine are the only people I know in real life who actually pronounced "Rayquaza" as "Ray-quay-za" as opposed to the more popular "Ray-quah-za" before the seventh movie came out and told us we were right. x3


----------



## Green

i say lih-noon ;;


----------



## Lili

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I've always pronounced Suicune as "sweekuun."


Wait... you mean that's not the correct pronunciation...? o.o


I believe that when you're hit by an attack and your HP is lowering, pushing the right button(the opposite direction of the HP lowering) you aren't hurt as much. This also means that when you successfully hit a wild/foe's Pokemon, if you press the left button(the same direction of the lowering HP), more damage will be done.

And when I was in second grade I pronounced Celebi as 'c-lee-bye'. Not to mention I still pronounce Kecleon 'kell-ehk-leon'.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

For some reason I thought Sneasel evolved into Heracross. Probably because they're next to each other in the pokedex. Also, I pronounced Rayquaza "Ray-kwah-zuh". And if Suicune isn't pronounced "swee-koon", then I still believe something stupid.
EDIT: just remembered a few more. I used to pronounce Suicune "soo-i-soon". Also, I would often get confused and mistake Lugia's type for some kind of weird combination between Water, Dragon, Psychic and Flying. I also often forget certain pokemon's types, such as Jirachi being part steel (IT REALLY DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!!!) and Sneasel being part Ice.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

NightDaemon said:


> Wait... you mean that's not the correct pronunciation...? o.o


Oh, no it's right. I meant that I always pronounced it the "correct" way because that's how I saw it; looking back at my post it does sound like I'm implying that that was wrong... xD;


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

My stupid thing blows all your stupid things out of the water.

I thought that all Yellow cartridges had something different about them. This resulted because somehow I deluded myself into thinking that Pikachu's Thunderbolt successfully hit an Onix, even after I discovered that Electric moves couldn't hit Ground-types. I thought at that point, since something "is" different about this cart, then ALL carts must have one thing different about them. :3

I was way too imaginative, see.


----------



## Phantom

I thought holding and b made pokemon easier to catch. 

I also remember that while I was at the state fair when I was little a tv station was handing out bouncy balls with a yellow creature inside. (pikachu) It was to be a new show called "pokemon". My first thought was that it would be worse than teletubies lol I was wrong.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Charizard2K said:


> I thought holding and b made pokemon easier to catch.
> 
> I also remember that while I was at the state fair when I was little a tv station was handing out bouncy balls with a yellow creature inside. (pikachu) It was to be a new show called "pokemon". My first thought was that it would be worse than teletubies lol I was wrong.


well, you weren't necessarily. teletubbies attempts to be educational. pokémon, I actually don't know what it wants to be.


----------



## HolyLugia912

My friend told me A B Select Start was what you clicked once you found Lugia.


----------



## The Meme

I never put together that dragonair evolved into dragonite for some reason. I didn't know how feebas evolved, so I raised one to level 86(Younger me was very persistent). To top it off, I thought that once you sold things to the pokémart, you could buy them back later. I sold them _everything_ I had in yellow version.


----------



## Spoon

My cousin convinced me without a doubt that you could find a wild Pidgeot on Route 11 that couldn't be caught. It was supposedly Ash's Pidgeot that Ash released in the anime. It took me waaay too many hours on that route to figure out that wasn't the case.

 I also used to think if you solved all of the Ruin of Alph puzzles that you'd be taken into the 'Unown world' from the Entei movie.


----------



## Enkoe

I haven't thought many stupid things. Hmm.

I pronounce Suicune as "soowince" for some reason.
Why would people pronounce it as "sweekun"?


----------



## @lex

Enkoe said:


> Why would people pronounce it as "sweekun"?


_SUI_ and _CUNE_. How else would they be pronounced?

I guess the first part could sound like suicide, but...


----------



## Stormecho

I pronounced it Sue-ih-seen for a long time. @_@ And I thought because it was an incarnation of the wind that it was Water/Flying for way too long. XD 

Better than that one guy who told me it was Water/Fighting, though. x3


----------



## Equinoxe

I thought that pokemon with high happiness levels would hurt themselves in confusion way less often than ones with low happiness. 
I have no idea where I originally got that (probably my own imagination or something).


----------



## SonicNintendo

Good ol' A+B.  Still do it out of superstition.


----------



## ZimD

torkoal was part rock type. 
geodude evolved into onix (brock's fault).
mew under the truck
i'm sure there's more but i cant think of them off the top of my head


----------



## Enkoe

Oh, know I remember.
IMMUNITIES HIT because I had PMD Sky as a 1st game. Damn you evil Rattata! Ghastly isn't very lucky.

...Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?? Geodude DOESN'T EVOLVE INTO ONIX?!? What the heck?


----------



## Ether's Bane

I pronounced the C in Scizor and Sceptile and the U in Uxie as a short U. But here's the clincher: I used to pronounce Minun as "mih-noon", with the emphasis on the second syllable, making it rhyme with Linoone.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

I pronounce Arceus Ar-ce-us.I think it sounds better that way (not with the K sound is what I mean)


----------



## Autumn

Enkoe said:


> ...Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?? Geodude DOESN'T EVOLVE INTO ONIX?!? What the heck?


... that... makes... perfect... sense?


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Leafpool said:


> ... that... makes... perfect... sense?


maybe he thought it was a bunch of them stacked on top of eachother?I used to think Geodude evolved to Onix when I first started XD


----------



## Leaftail

I thought that Haunter evolved into Gengar by level-up. Result: Level 60-something Haunter.
A gambler near Saffron says "Lady Luck's not with me today." So I spent countless hours looking for Mrs. Luck, to no prevail.
I used to pronounce Linoone as "Lie-NONE," and I used to think the "n" at the end of Minun was an "m".


----------



## wyoming789

I used to pronounce roselia as Ros-e-Lia, and now I saw Ros-el-ia. Also, I used to belive that Farfetch'd evolved into Doduo.  I mean, one has one head, the next two, the next three.  It made sense at the time.


----------



## Autumn

wyoming789 said:


> I used to pronounce roselia as Ros-e-Lia, and now I saw Ros-el-ia.


I say Row-sehl-ee-ah.


----------



## hopeandjoy

When I was younger, I thought that Absol was a Gen II Pokémon.


----------



## Leaftail

I thought steel was weak to water. 

It made perfect sense! Steel rusts from water. With all those resistances, steel does need more weaknesses than it really has, so why not a weakness to water?


----------



## Missile

-I thought Mew was under the truck. I spent countless hours trying to shove that goddang thing out of my way.
-That Arceus was prounounced Ar-SEE-us (Though,I now prounounce it ARK-ee-uss)
-That MJ sung the first Pokemon Theme song. I sware to god,it sounded like him. o.O
-That Lugia was a Water/Flying. I then learned the hard way that he was Psychic/Flying.
-That Charizard was Fire/Dragon. Common mistake for me.
-That you could get Mew in D/P without cheating. (Minus the Pokemon Ranch)
-I first prounounced Minun 'Minus',and then I started calling him 'Minum'.
-I though Plusle was 'Plusie'.
-I thought Water wasn't very effective to Steel.


----------



## Whirlpool

...Ice _is_ super effective to Ground... I guess that it's not so stupid after all


----------



## Autumn

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> -That Arceus was prounounced Ar-SEE-us


I still call it that.


----------



## Enkoe

I call it "Ar-KEY-is". I used to call it "Ar-cress" for some stupid reason.


----------



## Elliekat

Kurusu Lapras said:


> I thought steel was weak to water.
> 
> It made perfect sense! Steel rusts from water. With all those resistances, steel does need more weaknesses than it really has, so why not a weakness to water?


I always thought this too.


----------



## Missile

Leafstorm said:


> ...Ice _is_ super effective to Ground... I guess that it's not so stupid after all


...It is?! o.O I used an Ice-Type move on Phanphy and it didn't say 'It's super-effective!'! Maybe my game's just messed up? 

Edit: Yup,I checked. Ice is super effective to Ground. I bet you that Phanphy is freaking hacked,lmao. Anyways,thanks Leafstorm for letting me know! I'll take if off the list.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

maybe you just weren't paying attention?


----------



## Missile

sreservoir said:


> maybe you just weren't paying attention?


That has to be it. Either that,or like I said,my game's messed up,because I sware it didn't say 'It's super effective!'. Whatever,lmao. It's over now,so I guess I can freak out if it happens again,right? :p


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

A couple of kids convinced me that Splash only worked in a certain spot at a random time.I asked them and they said they wouldn't tell me so I stayed up all weekend trying to figure it out and when I went to school on Monday I said I surfed everywhere and they started laughing saying how gullible I was.Well it was my first Pokemon game and stuff so no wonder why they said that XD


----------



## Cinders

shadow_lugia said:


> ~Chimecho was the rarest Pokemon ever
> ~You could catch other peoples' Pokemon with a Premier Ball


These made me laugh :3 I used to think Premier Balls were a huge deal.

Lesse... I thought that Venonat evolved into Butterfree. But then, some people think it was originally supposed to. Who knows?


----------



## Wargle

This one isn't really about me but something I told a friend.
I told him if on Heartgold, when you battle a Legendary, and you throw a Pokéball, hold the two shoulder buttons, and Start and select((The soft reset combo)) He believed me and when he was battling Zapdos he did it. He hadn't saved since beating Lt. Surge.

ANd whenever I run into a Pokémon and try to run but can't, I say 'I do not wish to do that' into the microphone/speaker on a GBA to run away. It usually works too.


----------



## Barubu

I used to think that it went Slowpoke-Slowbro-Slowking. X(


----------



## eevee_em

When I was little I thought Mew evolved into Mewtwo and then into MegaMewtwo (Mewtwo with the armour from the movie)

When I had LeafGreen(my first Pokemon game BTW) I thought that some Pokemon had location evolutions because I had cancelled my Seel's evolution without realising it, and when I leveled it up in the Seafoam Islands it evolved. I also thought Golbat evolved though trading.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Kurusu Lapras said:


> I thought steel was weak to water.
> 
> It made perfect sense! Steel rusts from water. With all those resistances, steel does need more weaknesses than it really has, so why not a weakness to water?


It complicates things when steelix is attacked by a water attack. Result: "It's Super Effective!"

Also, I pronounce arceus ar-SAY-us. is this wrong?


----------



## Missile

Barubu said:


> I used to think that it went Slowpoke-Slowbro-Slowking. X(


I used to think that, too. I one day caught a Slowbro and made it hold a King's Rock, then traded it to my SoulSilver game, and bam. NOTHING HAPPENED. I was sad. D:


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I used to think that, if you gave a pokemon the right hold item and sent it to pal park, it would evolve after you caught it (ex. send seadra with dragon scale to pal park, evolves into kingdra after caught.)


----------



## Missile

RespectTheBlade said:


> It complicates things when steelix is attacked by a water attack. Result: "It's Super Effective!"
> 
> Also, I pronounce arceus ar-SAY-us. is this wrong?


Arceus is pronounced ARK-ee-us, but you can pronounce it however you want. No one's gonna kill you over it.


Hopefully.



> Only because the people making the English-language version of the anime didn't want a Pokémon to have a name that sounded like "arse."  It's actually supposed to have an S sound in there, not a K sound.


Aha! Knew it.


----------



## nothing to see here

About the only Pokémon-related rumors I actually believed back in the day were the old "Mew-under-the-truck" thing (until I skipped HM01 and used a traded Lickitung or something for Cut, then came back with Surf and Strength later) and "Magikarps learn Surf at Level 99" (until I actually trained one to level 99  with Missingno'ed Rare Candies.)

Also, back when we were first getting Gold/Silver info, for some reason I thought that Snubbull (or Snubble, as everyone spelled it at the time) was Dark-type and that Togepi evolved into Ho-Oh.  I guess I figured it was going to be the Gold/Silver equivalent of Magikarp.



> Arceus is pronounced ARK-ee-us


Only because the people making the English-language version of the anime didn't want a Pokémon to have a name that sounded like "arse."  It's actually supposed to have an S sound in there, not a K sound.


----------



## Kevin

I thought...

Farfetch'D -> Doduo -> Dodrio

Other than that, I can't really remember anything else. But I'm sure there are some...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I thought the "purified protected space" in Lavender Town was a trap.

And... until recently I though Lucario was Fighting/Psychic 0_o


----------



## Loffyglu

When I first started playing the Pokémon games, I used to think that the game automatically saved when a Pokémon evolved. Oh, and I used to think that Rock-types were more likely to get burns, on account of that always happening when my Torchic used Ember over and over again on Roxanne's Geodude. |D

I also believed that Pikablu and the PokéGods existed in Red and Blue. Aaaand that you could make Dragonite evolve into Yoshi (that's what one of my friends told me when I was younger).

...And I used to believe that you could make yourself a Gym Leader in Ruby/Sapphire if you beat the Elite Four 100 times. Again, another one of my friends told me this. And that Team Rocket would appear if you talked to your mom enough times, in the same game.

...

Yeah, I think I believed just about everything. *snort*


----------



## Pwnemon

The one that sticks on my mind somehow is when I thought filling up the step count app meant Prof. Rowan gave you a free Bonsly. Ergo, the first 99999 steps on my Pearl after getting that were completely wasted.

Other stuff: That B mashing made catching easier, that changing the Pokeball you used since last time gave you a better chance, that Lucario was a legend... Oh man. Too many to count. Thank God I found bulbapedia since then, their information is ALWAYS good. (That _is_ what they always say about wikis, right?)


----------



## Anomaly 54

That Groundon and Kyogre were Ground-Fire and Water-Ice
Ninetales was part Ghost
That you needed Jirachi so you could wish your fossils to life
That Slacking healed every other turn


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Arceus is pronounced ARK-ee-us


I always thought it was ARK-ay-us. It seems to make sense anyway.

Oh, so many things. For example, that the guy who gives you the Diploma in DP instead gave you Shaymin or something.


----------



## tymer55

My poppop said that I couldn't go outside so I thought that meant pokemon were real then I got bit by something and I yelled Rattata!!! Rattata!!!


----------



## Goldenpelt

-That Gyarados was Water/Dragon and Lugia Water/Flying. Of course, once I _caught them_, I found out they weren't.
-That Electric didn't affect Rock. Thanks a lot, Brock. Of course, using on Aerodactyl proved otherwise (I think?)
-That Latios and Latios were evolutions or baby forms of Lugia (I was six or seven at the time, and they looked kinda similar)
-That it was pronounced Ray-kwah-zuh. Of course, in retrospect, the actual pronunciation becomes obvious
-That something special would happen (I don't know _what_, though) if you had Tropius, Chimecho, and Absol, just because they seemed so rare
-The whole ride the rocket to the moon and get Deoxys rumor


----------



## nothing to see here

Just remembered some more odd things I thought about Pokémon way back before Red/Blue came out in English... and a couple more pre-Gold/Silver ones.

Back before Red/Blue came out in English and there was virtually no reliable Pokémon info on the Internet, I found pictures of the first 150 Pokémon along with their beta English names (like Skulkraken instead of Gyarados, Tonguetyd instead of Lickitung, and Kung Foo instead of Machoke.)  Since I only knew the actual types of a handful that had appeared in the Nintendo Power mini-guides, I tried to guess their types... sometimes I got them right, but other times they were waaaay off.

* I thought the Nidorans (and their evolved forms) were Normal-type.
* I thought pretty much every non-Flying-type that can fly/levitate was a Flying-type.  Apparently I took the type "Flying" literally back then instead of realizing that it's actually the Pokémon equivalent of a wind/air type.  This led to me listing Beedrill and Venomoth as Bug/Poison/Flying, Koffing as Poison/Flying, and Mewtwo as Psychic/Flying.
* I thought Dratini and Dragonair were Dragon/Water, while Dragonite was plain Dragon because there's no way it could fly with those tiny wings.
* I thought that pretty much all the Normal/Flying types were just Flying, and Doduo/Dodrio were just Normal.
* I thought that pretty much all of the Rock/Ground types were just Rock, except Onix for some reason.
* I thought Porygon was Psychic or Rock type.  I didn't know it was a computer-based Pokémon at the time, so I thought it was just made of weird crystals.
* I thought Psyduck, Golduck, and Staryu were part Psychic.
* I thought Butterfree was part Psychic, too... probably because I had played a badly half-translated Japanese Blue ROM and found out that they learned Confusion.  So Beedrill and Venomoth weren't the only bugs that I gave triple types to.
* I thought Sandshrew learned Dig by leveling up, because I had forgotten that I gave the Dig TM to my Sandshrew in the Blue ROM.
* I bought Red as my first version because I thought that Bellsprout was in Red, because when playing the Japanese Blue ROM I ran into Oddishes but no Bellsprouts in the grass around Cerulean City.  I didn't know that English Blue was basically the same game as Japanese Green yet back then, and thought that Green was the special third version that we didn't get.

* Before Gold/Silver came out (and for a little while after it came out in Japanese), I thought Heracross was the evolved form of Pinsir.  Made sense at the time, what with Scyther getting an evolved form and Pinsir/Heracross both being beetles...
* When first playing through Gold, I thought the Quick Claw was just a constant Speed boost rather than a random chance thing, and was amazed when one of Jasmine's Magnemites was faster than one of my Pokémon that was holding it.


----------



## Wargle

ゼニガメ26;407246 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, Brock.


I'm INNOCENT! I HAVEN'T DONE IT! ISWEAR! Wait... what didn't I do?

((I know you mean my in game namsake but reference was too good to pass up))


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Pokemon are real But they only live in china


----------



## Cyndaquil and Pikachu

I used to think minun evolved into plusle


----------



## SonicNintendo

That "Arceus" is pronounced "Arr-see-us" not "Ark-ee-us". And I still call it "Arr-see-us".


----------



## Autumn

SonicNintendo said:


> And I still call it "Arr-see-us".


this, because "Ar-kee-us" or whatever the official pronunciation is just sounds weird to me.


----------



## NegativeVibe

> -That it was pronounced Ray-kwah-zuh. Of course, in retrospect, the actual pronunciation becomes obvious


Wait - that's not how you pronounce it?


> That "Arceus" is pronounced "Arr-see-us" not "Ark-ee-us". And I still call it "Arr-see-us".


I believed that until reading this post. 

Also, I thought that Shellos was the baby form of Lapras.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I pronounce Arceus as "Arr-soos". ''<


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Ar-kee-Us
Ar-say-Us
ar-See-us
Etc,Etc.

Why not just pronounce it mag-i-Karp?


----------



## ShadowUmbreon

Blastoise said:


> I pronounce Arceus as "Arr-soos". ''<


Me too!!

-I believed that holding a+ up on the control pad would cause the pokemon to be caught immediately even if it had full HP.
-There was an evolution of Raichu that had a name suspiciously like Raikou.
-And I also believed the Mew trick...

I was a gullible little Pokemon freak. :)


----------



## Goldenpelt

NegativeVibe said:


> Wait - that's not how you pronounce it?


Nope, the quaza comes from quasar, which I should have realized considering how much I loved Power Rangers as a kid.


----------



## Autumn

ゼニガメ26;409150 said:
			
		

> Nope, the quaza comes from quasar, which I should have realized considering how much I loved Power Rangers as a kid.


... I never knew that. I've been pronouncing it the right way all these years but still. Learn something new every day, I guess 8D


----------



## Anomaly 54

Wait...its not pronounced Ray-kwah-zuh?


----------



## nothing to see here

I still pronounce it "ray-kwah-zuh"... mainly because "ray-kway-zuh" sounds pretty lame, regardless of what word the name might have been derived from.

(...what the heck does a type of galaxy that puts off a lot of energy have to do with a 20-foot green sky dragon, anyway?)


----------



## 1. Luftballon

what business does a random blue whale have being twice as tall/long as said 20-foot green sky dragon?

logic? what's that?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

El Garbanzo said:


> I still pronounce it "ray-kwah-zuh"... mainly because "ray-kway-zuh" sounds pretty lame, regardless of what word the name might have been derived from.
> 
> (...what the heck does a type of galaxy that puts off a lot of energy have to do with a 20-foot green sky dragon, anyway?)


I agree w/ the pronunciation.

(Well, I believe it was shown in Destiny Deoxys that Rayquaza comes from space, and perhaps it's home is located inside a quasar?)


----------



## TealJolteon

Togepii -> Togetic -> Lugia
Spearow -> Fearow -> Ho-oh


----------



## Goldenpelt

El Garbanzo said:


> (...what the heck does a type of galaxy that puts off a lot of energy have to do with a 20-foot green sky dragon, anyway?)


About as much as a king has to do with the Legendary Golems.


----------



## nothing to see here

> what business does a random blue whale have being twice as tall/long as said 20-foot green sky dragon?


It's a whale.  Whales are _big._  The real question is: why is Wailord so _small_ when real blue whales can reach 100 feet?



> About as much as a king has to do with the Legendary Golems.


The Regis' names could be taken as meaning something along the lines of "a King of Rock/Ice/Steel" or "a King made of Rock/Ice/Steel."  So... not really much like the Rayquaza/quasar thing.


----------



## Goldenpelt

El Garbanzo said:


> The Regis' names could be taken as meaning something along the lines of "a King of Rock/Ice/Steel" or "a King made of Rock/Ice/Steel."  So... not really much like the Rayquaza/quasar thing.


Well played, worthy adversary.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Oh, I used to think that there was a 1-in-1000 chance of finding Pikachu on Route 1 (Yellow, grr) hence, on my brother's Silver game, I convinced him so. After about a month of not finding it, we just gave up, when to Viridian Forest to train an egg and BAM, Pikachu. My brother was so ticked off


----------



## Leaftail

I used to think there was about a one-in-a-million chance of finding a wild Celebi on route 121.


----------



## Forkster

This one is *really* bad. In my neck of the woods, it was cool to make up rumors about video games and try to convince your friends that they were true. 

As a result, I was under the impression that in the year 2020, the Snorlax blocking the entrance to Diglett's Cave would come back with two heads, four legs and Hyper Beam as all four of its moves.... 

I believed that, y'know. Man I was gullible.


----------



## Ralts

Geodude > Graveler > Onix
Phione > Manaphy
Mew > Mewtwo


----------



## Goldenpelt

Ralts said:


> Phione > Manaphy


I'm sure a lot of people thought that, since you get it by breeding Manaphy.


----------



## Autumn

Kurusu Lapras said:


> I used to think there was about a one-in-a-million chance of finding a wild Celebi on route 121.


I'VE HEARD THIS RUMOR BEFORE :OOO


----------



## Latimew

Cute little east Shellos evolved into Gastrodon, which evolved into Lapras.

And that if you took the Spiky Pichu into Ilex Forest and checked the house thing, you'd get an egg that would hatch into a Celebi.


----------



## Wargle

That last one above actually makes sense.

I thought you took the Pikachu-Pichu to the Shrine, got Spiky-Pichu, came back later that week with Spiky-Pichu and got Celebi. Then did the cutscene thingy.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I used to think that types weren't important as long as your starter is a high enough level. (sadly this was proven to a degree when my level 70 Sceptile one-hit latias in my sapphire version...)


----------



## Tarfi

East Gastrodon evolved into Lapras. Makes sense!

Dratini was a Water type. Dragonair didn't evolve. In fact, I didn't know Dragonite existed until my Dragonair reached 55. It was before Mahogany, I 'ave enough patience to play Voltorb Flip.

...Nothin' much else. Just that, really.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Hippopotas and Hippowdon were worse.


----------



## aquafire95

Sapphire said:


> B+Down made catching Pokémon easier. I really believed it.


oh wait, I actually _did_ believe that until I read your post. I used it every time I tossed a poke ball!


----------



## ...

OMG, tons of stuff (Mostly due to a "nerdy" 6-year old friend who really did think all of this was true):

~ Magcargo evolved into Torkoal
~ Latios and Latias, when put in the daycare, made baby Lugias
~ Of course, the obligatory button-mashing-to-catch-a-Pokemon stuff.
~ There was a super-rare Pokemon that new all eight HM's in exactly one spot in R/S on a given time of the week. 
~ Groudon and Kyogre were actually called Ruby and Sapphire. 
~ The Trick Master, after you've completed all his challenges, hid in a secret passage in Victory road.
~ Female Hippowdon were shiny.
~ The first shiny Pokemon I ever found (a Linoone) was a glitch. So I slaughtered it with the strongest Pokemon in my arsenal.
~ The Scorched Slab held the secret to getting Mew in R/S. 
~ Dragon-types were weak against water. The fire and such...
~ Gastly was a split-evolution that tied in with Cloyster.
~ Poliwhirl and Poliwrath were the same Pokemon.
~ If you got a team of six Pokemon to lvl. 100, they would all have a simultaneous evolution and merge into one ultimate Pokemon.
~ All the Pokegods were real, and each one could be obtained for every ten times you beat the Pokemon league.
~ The Ho-oh that flew over Ash in the first episode of the anime was not a Ho-oh, but rather a Fearow evolution named Leerow. 
~ There was a way to obtain a custom-colored red, white, and blue Pikachu by some crazy means that involved leaving your game on and unattended for 24 hours straight. Needless to say, I stopped believing every single one of this kid's rumors after this.
~ And probably the coup de gras, ZapMolCuno (yes, that Team Rocket experiment in the manga) was apparently obtainable, by means of obtaining all three legendary birds in R/B and then trading them to R/S. Then they’d all fuse together. Yeah.


----------



## Zeph

Oh, when I was like six I saw two Pokémon figures in one pack in Argos or something. It was a Gengar and a Meowth, and after I saw that I ran off to my brother and was all "OH MY GOD DID YOU KNOW THAT MEOWTH EVOLVES INTO THIS THING THAT LOOKS LIKE HAUNTER, BUT WITH LEGS AND SPIKES ALL OVER ITS BACK?!" I didn't believe it for long, but, uh, yeah.


----------



## PK

I'm fully aware now that A+B+Down does not in fact do anything to make catching pokemon easier, but... I still do it. I can't be the only one. It just doesn't feel right otherwise.


----------



## Condabra

Only a few things:

-Dratini was a water-type.
-Dragonite was its own Pokemon. Not an evolution of Dragonair.
-Arbok evolves into Seviper!
-Giratina Origin Form was a Poison-type. What, it looks like a flying catsnake!
-Arceus is not god. I still believe it. I mean, some goat has a wheel stuck to its body?
-MEW was god. I still believe it!
-Azurill was a snake.
-Dratini and Dragonair were snakes.
-Giratina Origin Form was a snake. (Well, it is a flying cat_snake_)

...OK that's more than a few things.


----------



## Lord of Sushi

Just the obvious "button mashing makes catching easier".


----------



## Anomaly 54

Ice is weak to Water. I thought it was the other way around, and when Palkia fainted all my mons I didn't wanna bring in Sneasel cos I thought I'd KO Palkia. I tried and barely scratched it, I was like >.<


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

If, in the Anime, Dawn's buneary can shoot an ice beam at a reservoir and freeze the whole damn thing, why wouldn't water be weak to ice? 0_o


----------



## Anomaly 54

Zangviper said:


> If, in the Anime, Dawn's buneary can shoot an ice beam at a reservoir and freeze the whole damn thing, why wouldn't water be weak to ice? 0_o


My point exactly.



> Nintendo: So what do we make Ice to Water?
> GameFreak: Ice freezes water, so make Ice beat Water
> Nintendo:........Nah, lets do it the other way around
> GameFreak: And annoy all the people who think logically? Ok!


Please note that the above conversation is merely the thoughts of the person who wrote it and may be incorrect.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Well, on the Ice/Water thing, shouldn't they be normal against each other? I mean, Ice freezes water, yet water melts ice at the same time, so wouldn't they cancel each other out?

Or, Nintendo/Gamefreak could be a bunch of retards and argue that:

"Ice is not very effective against water and water is normal against ice"
"Why?"
"Because we said so (and it's too late to reprogram the game)"


----------



## Anomaly 54

RespectTheBlade said:


> "Because we said so (and it's too late to reprogram the game)"


BUTBUTBUTBUTBUTBUT

They added Steel (and Dark) and changed Poison and stuff, so really...


----------



## Latias

A lot. I thought a lot of stupid things.

- All Pokemon evolved by level up.
- You could only breed a Pokemon's final form, and the hatched Pokemon would always be the lower form. So you didn't need Incenses for getting Azurill or that sort of thing. Actually made sense, this one.
- Phione evolved into Manaphy. Again, makes sense, seeing that you get Phione by breeding.
- Geodude evolves into Graveler who evolves into Onix who evolves into Steelix! Classic.
- Arbok evolves into Seviper. One reason I don't really like the anime.
- Arcanine evolves into Entei, Manetric evolves into Raikou, and Delcatty evolves in Suicune. Yeah don't ask about the last one.
- You didn't need events to get certain Pokemon. Proved wrong, of course.
- All Pokemon had a 50/50 gender ratio. Proved wrong when it took almost 100 resets to get a female Cyndaquil.
- Natures didn't affect stats, they only affected food flavors.
- You can breed Lugia, and get either a Latios or a Latias from the egg you get, which takes forever to hatch.
- All cocoon Pokemon learnt the "normal" moveset. Proved wrong, except I was right about Pupitar.
- Normal could hit Ghost, Psychic could hit Dark. Why that last one is wrong I have no idea. Doesn't make sense. Oh yeah, and Ghost could hit Normal.
- Normalize is a useful ability. Its only real use is to give Skitty/Delcatty extra STAB, and make Thunder Wave hit Grounds.
- Ice>Water, Water>Ice. Makes sense.


----------



## Blazie

One of my friends told me (when I was, like, seven and had Crystal) that if you bred the red Gyarados from the Lake of Rage with a blue Gyarados the Magikarp would evolve into a green Gyarados. -_-


----------



## Aethelstan

I had a friend tell me that the Pokemon in Ruby and Sapphire would be able to level up to 350. I went crazy trying to figure out how much experience was needed after 100 since they didn't seem to be getting any stronger. I think this originated due to some hack that did allow levels past 100.

As did everyone else, I believed the tapping A/B as the Pokeball rocked back and forth to make catching easier.


----------



## Munchkin

When I had Sapphire, but before I got LeafGreen, someone convinced me that in the latter, you could breed Latias and Latios, supposedly because they didn't originate in the Kanto region O.o

My friends and I used to think that Deoxys was pronounced "DEE-oss" for some reason =o
Before we saw the 7th movie xP


----------



## Anomaly 54

Another one I remembered

I used to believe, back when I first got Emerald, my first game, that if you lost to a Gym Leader they took all of your Pokémon exept your starter. When I lost against Roxanne and found out they didn't, I told my friend. He said "No, not the Gym Leaders, Team Rocket and Team Magma and Team Aqua. You should try not to lose to their admins"
I played through Emerald, happier now. Then I got to Mt. Chimney. I lost against the admin...and when I opened up my "Pokémon" tab, I had my whole team.


Needless to say, I didn't believe said friend when he told me breeding your starter and the first Pokémon you caught would create a fusion of the two Pokémon.


----------



## Latias

Remembered another one:

I used to think that Dratini/Dragonair was were Water-types.

(Hard to type when you have a hand covered in corn-chip dust)


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Hmmm I am not sure I have ever been sucked in my a Pokemon rumor; does it count by any chance that when I begun my silver I thought ??? was supposed to be the rivals name and so kept it as such? >_< *head/desk* lol. It was only the second pokemon game I had ever owned so I was used the naming the rival after you name yourself from my Yellow.

Most of the time for me I WANTED to believe certain stories rather than actually did. Such as trying the itemfinder in mt moon 100 times to find Togepi, I knew it was shit but wanted to have Togepi in the old games so I could not help myself.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Way back in 2nd or 3rd grade, some friend of mine said he caught a glitch clefairy at Mt. moon that be trained to Lv. 9,999. After that, it would die.

Kids say the darndest things.


----------



## Anomaly 54

And here is another one

~That if you bred Miltank and Tauros, you would get a baby named Calfleet, and if it was male it evolved to Tauros and if female it evolved to Miltank. And Calfleet had really, really high Speed


----------



## Latias

Have I said this before?

Breed Lugia for Latios and Latias. Once you get the Eon twosome, you can no longer breed Lugia.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

Aethelstan said:


> As did everyone else, I believed the tapping A/B as the Pokeball rocked back and forth to make catching easier.


I actually still do that, it's become an impulse I suppose and although a likely coincidence, it's worked for me most of the time.


----------



## Latias

^ Your signature is so cute. :D

I just remembered, and I think I've said this before, but I used to think that Dratini and Dragonair were Water/Dragon. Oh, and Dragonite didn't exist.


----------



## Enkoe

You said that before :P

Azurill was a Water-type. Goddamned Gamefreak!


----------



## Missile

Enkoe said:


> Azurill was a Water-type. Goddamned Gamefreak!


----------



## [O]

When I was about 10, somebody convinced me that in Pokemon LeafGreen there was a place by Victory Road that let you get to Hoenn and get the Hoenn starters. I actually believed him and spent about an hour one day looking through every single nook in that area T_T


----------



## Smasher120

Button Mashing, duh

I thought Skitty evolved into Aipom and Gastly evolved into Cloyster.


----------



## Loffyglu

Smasher120 said:


> I thought Skitty evolved into Aipom and Gastly evolved into Cloyster.


........Lololol how does that even make any SENSE? |D


----------



## Noctowl

Loffyglu said:


> ........Lololol how does that even make any SENSE? |D


Skitty's tail looks a bit like a hand...and cloyster's face kinda looks like a gastly. Since I started with sapphire, I only believed the second one, but it isn't impossible to get mixed up with these kinda things.


----------



## Phantom

I used to think that if a pokemon was confused if I used a move that it had known longer it wouldn't damage itself.


----------



## Mewtwo

I used to think they were real...

...stop looking at me like that i was _eight_


----------



## ....

Enkoe said:


> Azurill was a Water-type.


It isn't? I always thought it was.

*checks*

Oh crud, I'm wrong.


----------



## Invader Palkia

I thought Clamperl evolved by leveling, so I tried forever to evolve it, it got to level 63 or so before I went on the internet, and someone told me that clamperl doesn't evolve. Then I thought it didn't evolve at all -_-" Then I started looking everywhere in Hoenn for a Gorebyss... -_-


----------



## Aisling

> [22:20] Alraune: I remember when I was little and I had the Blue instruction book...
> [22:20] Alraune: I thought every Pokemon evolved twice, like the starters :<
> [22:20] Vixietails: Aw :<
> [22:20] Alraune: And there was an incomplete pokedex in the back...
> [22:20] Alraune: So there was Ponyta, ?? and Slowpoke
> [22:21] Alraune: I remember being sooo confused >x
> [22:22] Vixietails: haha


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

One thing that scared the crap out of me when I was younger... Remember in R/B/Y there was that little pattern of white squares on the fifth floor of the Pokémon Tower? By the time I got to that floor, I had fought way too many creepy old ladies with gastlys, and finally I find this channeler on the fifth floor that says,

"Come, child! I sealed this space with white magic! You can rest here."

I was surprised the bleachy looking woman didn't want to fight me, but what she said had creeped me out... Come, child? creepy... White magic? What is white magic? I honestly thought that if I stepped onto this space, that witch would steal my soul. "You can rest here." Rest in peace? Would I die? Well, if one thing is certain, I didn't take any chances, so I avoided this creepy shit at all costs.

Except one day, I walked into the trap without thinking. My screen cut to a bright white.

I was panicking and thinking "OH GOD I'M DEAD, I'M DEAD!!!"

Then the screen went back to normal and said "Entered purified protected zone. Your pokémon are fully healed."

I just stared at the game for a while, thinking "What the fuck?"


----------



## Wargle

^YES.


----------



## Rex

^Double yes.


----------



## ...

^Make that a triple.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

In the remakes, Game Freak changed it, and cut out the part about "white magic". 

I guess I'm not the only one creeped out by it.


----------



## TANMAC43

Crazy Linoone said:


> The old button things.
> 
> I used to think that Macargo, Slugma, Laturn and Chinchou orginated in Hoenn instead of Johto. I also never knew Dunsparce existed until I met one in the Battle Frontier. Then I thought that it was a Bug type.


I'm not alone!


----------



## Dark Shocktail

I thought I could catch the Marowak Ghost in Yellow. Was so disappointed when I wasn't allowed to :< 

In the first gen games, I thought that I could increase the chances of seeing a Pokemon I wanted by opening the Pokedex and playing that Pokemon's cry. Theory was that they'd hear it and think it was one of them or something. 

When my Pokemon got hit by a move that was very powerful/super-effective, holding -> on the directional pad will slow how fast their health was falling and sometimes let him hold on in the reds. And I still sometimes do this...old habits die hard I suppose.


----------



## Mai

> I used to think that Macargo, Slugma, Laturn and Chinchou orginated in Hoenn instead of Johto. I also never knew Dunsparce existed until I met one in the Battle Frontier. Then I thought that it was a Bug type.





> I'm not alone!


Course you're not. I thought that too, adding in Skarmory, Xatu, Natu, and probably more. 

...

I didn't get that far in Gold, okay? Or Hoenn, really. I never _saw_ Dunsparce. I couldn't find the Battle Frontier, even though I beat the Elite Four.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Dark Shocktail said:


> In the first gen games, I thought that I could increase the chances of seeing a Pokemon I wanted by opening the Pokedex and playing that Pokemon's cry. Theory was that they'd hear it and think it was one of them or something.


Same for me. But for me in DPPt


----------



## Not Meowth

For some reason I always thought the only way to get Smoochum via breeding was to breed Jynx with Alakazam. Admittedly I haven't actually heard anything to the contrary but I massively doubt this is the case :p


----------



## AtomicPokabu

when i was little there were some scratchings of what looked like pokemon. it looked like latios,jynx,magby,elekid,and voltorb. I thought if i had all of those in my game, I would get those pokemon in real life!


----------



## Eonrider

I believed that if you went to the Mossdeep space centre and talked to the guy who told you how much rocket launches there'd been at the very start of an hour then he'd ask you if you wanted to be on the rocket.  If you said yes then the rocket would take you to the moon which was full of wild Unown and had a Deoxys at the end.

I also thought that if you had a Japanese version of R/S/E and used Rock Smash on the white rock then a cave would open up that had Jirachi in it.


----------



## Tarinflame

I have never thought a "stupid" thing about a Pokemon game, nor one I thought would be true in any way. So I don't really have anything to share.


----------



## Superbird

Eonrider said:


> I believed that if you went to the Mossdeep space centre and talked to the guy who told you how much rocket launches there'd been at the very start of an hour then he'd ask you if you wanted to be on the rocket.  If you said yes then the rocket would take you to the moon which was full of wild Unown and had a Deoxys at the end.


Ahh I remember that, but I missed 100 and got to 101 instead =O


----------



## Dragonclaw

I used to think Pinsir evolved into Heracross.

I also could've sworn that a Sapphire cartridge said that Glalie was Dark/Ice once.

When I was little, whenever I saw "Geodude's defence rose!" on Pokemon Blue, I used to think that defence rose was some kind of dance/ritual. Also when I was young, whenever a Pokeball failed to catch a wild Pokemon and it said "Aw, looks like it was caught!", I thought it literally was saying that it turned out the Pokemon was caught already, so I'd just flee.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Dragonclaw said:


> I also could've sworn that a Sapphire cartridge said that Glalie was Dark/Ice once.


maybe because crunch?


----------



## Dragonclaw

sreservoir said:


> maybe because crunch?


Possibly, but I could've sworn it once said "Dark" "Ice" type in it's summary page.


----------



## Eifie

Someone told me that if you use Dig in a certain room of the Seafloor Cavern, you'd drop down to a cave with a sign next to a door saying something like "Enter if you dare". If you went in, there would be a bunch of level 90 Pokemon that you could fight or catch, and at the end there would be a Jirachi that would dodge all your Pokeballs except Master Balls. I spent ages digging in every room of that place...

And someone else told me that Charizard evolves into a Pokemon called Charcoil! I Googled it and found more than one site saying that to get Charcoil in Gold, Silver or Crystal you have to catch every single Fire Pokemon and catch only Fire Pokemon. Apparently there was an Electric-type equivalent and one more, maybe a water type.


----------



## SonicNintendo

I still occasionally mash a and b and tap the pokeball in the touch screen. :)
I dont remeber much about RSE. except its still my favorite gen, since they were my 1st


----------



## Rex

Okay, this one is REALLY stupid. You know those spiral things on Cradily's head? Yeah, I thought those were its _eyes._ And I thought its actual eyes were its teeth.


----------



## Green

Me too.


----------



## Missile

MacaroniRex said:


> Okay, this one is REALLY stupid. You know those spiral things on Cradily's head? Yeah, I thought those were its _eyes._ And I thought its actual eyes were its teeth.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

MacaroniRex said:


> Okay, this one is REALLY stupid. You know those spiral things on Cradily's head? Yeah, I thought those were its _eyes._ And I thought its actual eyes were its teeth.


Wha...? they're not it's eyes?


----------



## Not Meowth

MacaroniRex said:


> Okay, this one is REALLY stupid. You know those spiral things on Cradily's head? Yeah, I thought those were its _eyes._ And I thought its actual eyes were its teeth.


What
Those don't even look like eyes but I only think the circles look any more like eyes because I've always assumed they were. Stupid anatomy D:


----------



## shadow_lugia

MacaroniRex said:


> Okay, this one is REALLY stupid. You know those spiral things on Cradily's head? Yeah, I thought those were its _eyes._ And I thought its actual eyes were its teeth.


I only recently figured this out. Sometimes I still do see it that way.



Eonrider said:


> I also thought that if you had a Japanese version of R/S/E and used Rock Smash on the white rock then a cave would open up that had Jirachi in it.


OH MY GOD THAT F*CKING ROCK. It still confounds me to this day. I mean, why put a special rock that actually gives you a message if you try to interact with it in plain sight if it doesn't do a single goddamn thing? _There must be something hidden around that rock epnyfvpeaso._


----------



## Rex

Mike the Foxhog said:


> What
> Those don't even look like eyes but I only think the circles look any more like eyes because I've always assumed they were. Stupid anatomy D:


I think it's because when I first saw Cradily, it was looking down, so I thought "hey where are its eyes" and then I was like, "Oh! Those spiraly things are its eyes!"


----------



## Superbird

MacaroniRex said:


> Okay, this one is REALLY stupid. You know those spiral things on Cradily's head? Yeah, I thought those were its _eyes._ And I thought its actual eyes were its teeth.


That is not stupid if more than half of people who first saw it (including me) assumed the yellow things were its eyes. NOT STUPID.


----------



## Whirlpool

...I thought Onix was only Rock-type. And I really can't say anything about Cradily, since I always picked Anorith. :P I've never actually heard my code for catching Pokémon anywhere else (A+B+Select+Start).


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I used to think that the black in a zubat's ears were it's eyes. I then realized zubat didn't have eyes.


----------



## Superbird

Leafstorm said:


> my code for catching Pokémon...(A+B+Select+Start).


That's the soft-reset key combo for the GBA games.


----------



## Mad MOAI

MacaroniRex said:


> Okay, this one is REALLY stupid. You know those spiral things on Cradily's head? Yeah, I thought those were its _eyes._ And I thought its actual eyes were its teeth.


I thought this for a really long time. When I finally figured out that its "teeth" were its eyes, I thought Cradily was some sort of flower with eyes.

But that thing is just kinda cute if you draw it with a sad expression like I did...


----------



## Enkoe

FallOut Blade said:


> I used to think that the black in a zubat's ears were it's eyes. I then realized zubat didn't have eyes.


This.

...Oh, and Zubat learns Mean Look?

This is stupid, but whenever I go to train Sparky (LANTURN OF AWESOMENESS. PERIOD) Raikou appears. I keep thinking Volt Absorb attracts Raikous or something.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Now that I think of it, I used to think Metapods front was its back.

I blame the yellow sprite. :P


----------



## Missile

Invader Palkia said:


> Now that I think of it, I used to think Metapods front was its back.
> 
> I blame the yellow sprite. :P


I still don't know where the heck Metapod's face is.


----------



## Esmer

Mini Moonwalker said:


> I still don't know where the heck Metapod's face is.


Metapod's eyes are on the side of its... sides

Stupid things?

...Arcanine. So obvious I don't even need to say why


----------



## hyphen

I Thought that Lugia was a Water-Flying type. 0-0


----------



## Enkoe

MysticMoon said:


> I Thought that Lugia was a Water-Flying type. 0-0


Same here!


----------



## eevee_em

MysticMoon said:


> I Thought that Lugia was a Water-Flying type. 0-0


I thought it was Water-Dragon. Went I saw it was Psychic-Flying I thought it was a really random typing(I still think it should be Water instead of Phychic)


----------



## Esmer

eevee_em said:


> I thought it was Water-Dragon. Went I saw it was Psychic-Flying I thought it was a really random typing(I still think it should be Water instead of Phychic)


Then Lugia would be ruined by a x4 Electric weakness.

This is why I don't use Gyarados.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

type-resist berries love you!


----------



## Esmer

sreservoir said:


> type-resist berries love you!


As in the Wacan Berry works x4 for Gyarados and such Pokemon?


----------



## Enkoe

Esmer said:


> As in the Wacan Berry works x4 for Gyarados and such Pokemon?


I think that's how it is, but I don't know.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

Nope. Type-resist berries reduce effectiveness by one stage, making Gyarados and Mantine weak to Electric by one stage.


----------



## shadow_lugia

^Wingull and Pelipper feel unloved. And also Mantyke, but no one cares about him.



FallOut Blade said:


> I used to think that the black in a zubat's ears were it's eyes. I then realized zubat didn't have eyes.


I used to think that Zubat's _teeth_ were its eyes :(


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Thanks to being completely uninformed by my friends before I bought the game, I thought that Lucario was a legendary pokemon. And until I looked it up, I remember battling Maylene for the first time and thinking: "Holy crap, that's not fair. Why does she have a legendary?! I can barely find one!" Also, I though that Bidoof and Budew were the same, before I saw what either of them looked like. (This is the same friend that gave me a fake phone number which led to a credit union. :/ )


----------



## darklight2222

I used to believe that Numel evolved into Torkoal. I have no clue why.


----------



## Not Meowth

piplup165 said:


> I used to believe that Numel evolved into Torkoal. I have no clue why.


They do look a tiny bit alike. More alike than a lot of Pokémon and their evos/prevos, anyway.



Plus they came out in the same generation and are pretty close in the Pokédex iirc.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

you find them in the same place, and torkoal have slightly higher levels and are rarer?


----------



## The Awesome Arceus

i thought that the static on a tv was a magic picture.


----------



## Silverstar

I once heard... that a Pokemon could learn all the "TMs"... and "HMs"... I thought it was Porygon-Z... after all it is a machine... but then I realized it was the "secret" Pokemon, Mew.


----------



## BlackTitress

I always thought that Kingdra,Phanpy,Teddiursa and Mantine weren't real due to the fact they were conjured by the little girl in the 3rd pokemon movie.


----------



## Not Meowth

This is more something I thought _wasn't_ true, but I saw Spoink somewhere on the Internet without having found one in Ruby and thought it was a ridiculous fakemon. Then I eventually found one and was all "wat"


----------



## Dark Shocktail

I used to mentally encourage my Pokemon. I really thought it helped...

That's when I was six of course.


----------



## Drage

Let's see, I thought that...

- the button smashing thing would really make capturing easier (but I still do it, it kind a lowers pressures)
- if you leave Kyogre & Groudon to day-care, you get new legendary
- Spiritomb is fakemon when I first saw it
- Carnivive is evolution of Cacturne
- Using Sweet Cent in special place would open secret passage somewhere (because of it's field effect, then I found out that it just lures wild Pokémon...)
- Salamence is fire/dragon
- Gyarados is water/dragon
- Lucario is legendary (thanks to Blue rescue team)
- Chansey is legendary


----------



## ero98

I thought that pressing A and B consecutively over and over made catching pokémon easier. I still do it sometimes out of habit.

I also used to think that Lugia was a Water-Flying type because Ho-Oh was Fire-Flying.


----------



## Glaciachan

I thought you could get Mew in Pokemon Green. This is before I realized that Green is basically the Japanese counterpart of Blue.


----------



## Zoltea

Probably a lot of EV trainers (including myself) thought rare candy didn't apply EVs. Serebii now says otherwise.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

it doesn't add EVs. uh?


----------



## JackPK

sreservoir said:


> it doesn't add EVs. uh?


I think he means he continued to believe the stigma against Rare Candies which  may (IDK) have been true in Gen I/II with Stat. EXP.


----------



## Zoltea

Yeah


			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> One last thing on EVs - Rare Candys. The so-thought dreaded item that doesn't boost your stats as high as if you took the time to level up. They usually accumulate in someone's box or are sold. Rare Candies, in reality, do take EVs into account when the stats increase. It's safe to use them after all.


----------



## JackPK

It's because in the first two generations, the Stat. EXP system meant that it was actually not uncommon for a Pokemon to reach level 100 without maxing out its stats, meaning that it was best to level them up via battles the whole way because the Rare Candy would mean it's not getting some of the Stat. EXP it could be getting. With EVs, virtually all Pokemon will max out their EVs within perhaps 50-75ish levels of battle training, so Rare Candies don't hurt like they did in Gen I.

On the other hand, the storyline of the handheld games is so easy you could beat it with a fucking Magikarp if it was a high enough level, so the only people who are going to be concerned with maximizing their stats are the competitive battlers, who are going to be counting their EVs carefully anyway so whether a Rare Candy hurts or not isn't going to matter to them.

P.S. If I'm not mistaken, all Pokemon in Gen I/II had the potential for 999 in all their stats since there wasn't a cap on how much Stat. EXP a Pokemon could get (unlike EVs, which have a cap). Of course, the Pokemon wouldn't gain any more stat points after it hit Lv. 100 unless you did the PC box glitch, so for the average player it was effectively impossible to hit 999.

That was quite a wall of text.

tl;dr blah blah stupid stat stuff


----------



## Hyst

My friend told me back when I was a kid if I went into my front yard and stood underneath my tree while I played pokemon yellow and muttered "I love pokemon" enough times, I would go to the pokemon secret garden irl. Needless to say, I was a gullible kid, So I brought yellow for it. In retrospect. I love him for that as without that game i would have been alot less happy as a kid.


----------



## Glaciachan

Zoltea said:


> Probably a lot of EV trainers (including myself) thought rare candy didn't apply EVs. Serebii now says otherwise.


But, I thought you couldn't get EV's from rare candies. What sort of EV's would they offer, anyway?

EDIT: Oh, wait, you meant that you can get stat boosts from EV's when leveling up with rare candies. I thought that meant you could actually gain EV's.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

...in the same generations that used stat experience, you continued to get stat experience at level 100 and then you could box trick it.


----------



## sectoid

I believed my friend when he said Unown could grant wishes(He said he got two of each legendary).

I believed another friend when he told me that talking to the Ruin Maniac when the Unown in your party spell "Cowfar" will get you infinite masterballs, while going to him with Unown spelling "Master" would result in only getting three.

My best friend told me that they were making a new Smah Bros. game with serveral characters including General Grievous, NIGEL MARVEN, OF ALL PEOPLE, and even Arceus (This was when I still thought it was pronounced "ARSE-ius".) And of course, I believed him.

Another friend told me that pokemon lived in the woods behind his house, and that Rayquaza would come down my street in a few minutes. Strange I believed him, even though he had already lied to me about there being dinosaurs in his backyard. (Funny thing is, his dad's a cop, and cops aren't supposed to lie! XD) So, there I was, looking out my front window like a sucker for probably an hour and a half. XD


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I also believed Arceus was pronounced like that because a friend of mine has action replay. I also pronounced Abomasnow "Ambosnow".


----------



## Professor Wesker

I thought if your Pokémon fainted, it would be the same as them actually dying and you'd never be able to use them again. I spent many a frantic moment during Red trying to keep Charizard healthy and alive.


----------



## sv_01

I used to think Golbat evolved by trade, and that depositing Pokémon in the computer made them unhappy.
I found the computer part out much later and just from Bulbapedia, but the Golbat part has an interesting story tied to it:
In Gold, I caught a Zubat when I was in Union Cave for the first time. In Kanto, I decided to train my low-level Pokémon to level 20. And then level 30. When my Zubat evolved, I thought something like: "And I can't get the third stage (I knew the name, but I formulated my thougts like this anyway) because it's the fifth addition to Gengar, Alakazam, Machamp and Golem." On level 23, it evolved again.


----------



## SonicNintendo

some of the RSE sprites (that was my first game gen) made me wonder what was what end.

I thought Dunsparce was a useless horny (as in having horns you perverts!) egg-shaped blob because of a Pokemon card's positioning.


----------



## EspiaEspeon

I thought Espeon was the "moon Pokemon" and Mime Jr. evolved with friendship. I also thought my game messed up when the screen wiggled because my Pokemon was poisoned.


----------



## Zero Moment

Button Trick.
Something weird happened on my Emerald when I was younger, I trained my Rayquayza to lv100, and then it LEVELED UP and I was like :o and then it leveled up AGAIN, and instead of going to lv102, it went down to lv50, but with all its stats, and I was like 0o0
To this day, I still can't tell whether or not that was a dream.


----------



## Drella. ♥

D: I believed the ever so common button-mashing-catches-pokemon. I still do it. Even now. And I KNOW it makes no difference...

When I was really young, I used to think my Pokemon could hear me and if I yelled encouragement like Ash, then they'd win. This also stuck with me, and it's awfully embarrasing when I'm trying to play...my friends are used to me now, though. so it's alright.
But when someones just met me and I'm there like "HANG IN THERE!! You can do it!! Grrr...~!" It kinda worries them...

Not that I usually play Pokemon upon meeting someone, but I did upon meeting my best friend... *chuckles*


----------



## Glace

Ugh. Believing that if you repeatedly ask the scientist at the window at Mossdeep Space Center how many days the rocket has lifted off (or something like that) that you'll actually be able to meet and possibly catch _Jirachi_ or _Deoxys_ on Day 100... Yeah, I kind of waited until that day. T-T


----------



## Worst Username Ever

When I first saw the boxart for Gold, I thought the light blue marking between Ho-Oh's head and neck/body was its eye, and its head was a mouth/beak thing. Of course, I quickly saw how it really was after that.


----------



## nothing to see here

> I think he means he continued to believe the stigma against Rare Candies which may (IDK) have been true in _Gen I/II with Stat. EXP_





> there wasn't a cap on how much Stat. EXP a Pokemon could get (_unlike EVs_, which have a cap)


Wait a second... when did people start thinking that "stat experience" and "EVs" are two different things?

They're just two names for the same thing.  There was no official name for them back in the R/B/Y/G/S/C days (at least not in English; I don't know if the Japanese guides/etc. mentioned them back then or not), so everyone just kind of adopted the first name someone came up with when they figured out how it worked.  And then the third-gen games came out and referred to them using the word "effort," so everyone stopped calling them "stat experience" and started calling them "EVs" (effort values.)

Between G/S/C and R/S/E, they added limits on how high your overall stats could get (you can never get enough stat exp./EVs to max out more than two stats at a time now, because once all of your stats' EVs added together hit that limit you'd just stop gaining EVs.)  But that was all that changed as far as stat experience/EVs go, so... there's really nothing at all justifying this weird belief that they're two different things.



> If I'm not mistaken, all Pokemon in Gen I/II had the potential for 999 in all their stats since there wasn't a cap on how much Stat. EXP a Pokemon could get (unlike EVs, which have a cap). Of course, the Pokemon wouldn't gain any more stat points after it hit Lv. 100 unless you did the PC box glitch, so for the average player it was effectively impossible to hit 999.


This is not true.  It's never been possible for any Pokémon to get a 999 in _anything_.  In R/B/Y/G/S/C it was possible for a Pokémon to max out all of their stats, but "max out" doesn't mean "get to 999," it means "get to the highest possible stat for that Pokémon."  A Mew's max Attack/Defense/Speed/Sp.Atk/Sp.Def are all 298, so a Mew with maxed-out stats would have 298 in everything (not 999.)  After you hit 298 it would be impossible to get a Mew's stats any higher, no matter what you did.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

stat exp. maxed out at 2^16-1, stat points were gained based on a silly root equation. you gained stat exp. equal to the opponent's base stats every time experience was gained. it's really that simple.

since level 100s continued to drain experience, they continued to gain stat exp; stat totals were simply not recalculated until level-up.

now, as it happened, boxes didn't store actual stats. hence, box trick.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I used to think that there were moves called ThunderKick and Ice Kick, because of Fire Punch and Blaze Kick.


----------



## Zapi

I used to think that rare candies automatically made a Pokémon evolve, regardless of their level.

I used to think that Kakuna evolved at level 30-something, since I didn't know that Pokémon couldn't evolve while in daycare.

I used to think that Phanpy, Slugma, and their evolutions were from Hoenn and not Johto.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Zapi said:


> I used to think that Phanpy, Slugma, and their evolutions were from Hoenn and not Johto.


This, with Donphan. But then I saw someone playing Silver, and they had a Donphan.


----------



## Aletheia

I thought Flareon was good in battle.


----------



## Glace

I thought Slugma and Magcargo were from Gen I and Skarmory was from Gen III.


----------



## Zapi

SomeGuy said:


> I thought Flareon was good in battle.


Same here. (I still love Flareon, though)



Glace said:


> ...and Skarmory was from Gen III.


 Lol, me too, I just forgot to mention him in my last post.


----------



## Darksong

For some reason, up until recently, I thought that Alomomola was only female, and evolved into Frillish (of which I had never seen a male before).

I also thought that Skarmory, Slugma, Phanpy AND Wooper and Remoraid were from Gen III, not Gen II.


----------



## sv_01

Darksong said:


> For some reason, up until recently, I thought that Alomomola was only female, and evolved into Frillish (of which I had never seen a male before).
> 
> I also thought that Skarmory, Slugma, Phanpy AND Wooper and Remoraid were from Gen III, not Gen II.


It makes some sense for Alomomola to be female-only (it's a fish version of Chansey) and it evolving into Frillish is only slightly weirder than Remoraid evolving into Octillery.

And as for thinking Slugma is from Gen III, that might because Hoenn looks like the perfect region to introduce a Pokémon made of lava.


----------



## NightGhost

I don't know if someone mentioned this but:
I used to think if you taught a legendary bird FLY, and used the move it would go away. Some idiot told me that back when I only owned pokemon blue.


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

I was one of those wee young lads who believed a button sequence increased the chance of catching a Pokemon.

This, however, still does not stop myself from doing so today.


----------



## NightGhost

Sesquipedalian! said:


> I was one of those wee young lads who believed a button sequence increased the chance of catching a Pokemon.
> 
> This, however, still does not stop myself from doing so today.


I believed in button mashing to catch them. *slam A, slam A, slam A*


----------



## Eclipse

It was only two years ago when I first realized a Pokemon called Dunsparce existed. OTL


----------



## Zero Moment

I thought Liepard would be a good Pokemon to have in my main team.


----------



## Nelson6721

Not me, but my friends think that rubbing the PokeBall on the botton screen of Pokemon Black would make catching Pokemon easier...

Still trying to convince them.


----------



## Darksong

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I thought Liepard would be a good Pokemon to have in my main team.


No kidding. Me too... I'm still very disappointed that all my Gen V favorites had to be too weak to use on my team, so I had to keep switching them out for Pokemon I didn't actually like. D:


----------



## Orahklas

When I first encountered a Dunsparce I refused to believe a pokemon this awful could exist and so spent a considerable amount of time furiously trying any and every method to evolve them damned thing. 
Consequently I am the proud owner of a level 100 Dunsparce proudly named 'TotalArse' . . .

I also thought that Maractus, Alomamola and Bouffalant were evolutions of Cacnea, Luvdisc and Tauros respectively and had absolutely no idea that Trapinch evolved since it looked nothing like Vibrava. Ain't I special. D'oi!

~Oh~


----------



## sv_01

When I was younger and didn't know much about Pokémon, I used to think that:
-there was a female Pidgeotto evolution named Pidgina.
-the Bird Trio was a bird version of the first three Eeveons, complete with an Eevee equivalent.

Sometimes, my brother told me what happened in some episodes of the anime, but he didn't know the names of some Pokémon and mistook other Pokémon for ones we knew better. That made me think that:
-Metapod (a green bug) and Raichu went crazy when they saw something red.
-Poliwhirl's spiral was a vortex thing that could suck stuff into it (now I know that the one that sucked everyone inside was a Gengar, but back when my brother was telling me the story, I imagined a Poliwhirl).

EDIT: Not the first three Eeveons, because I knew Articuno was an Ice-type. I just thought they were connected like the Eeveons.


----------



## Eta Carinae

To be honest, I actually can't think of anything really stupid that I once thought.  The only one is pretty minor, and that is that I believed that Scizor had better stats than Scyther.

And I do not understand button-mashing for the life of me.  My friend attempted to catch a Pokemon like that once, and i just gave him a WTF look.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I thought I could defeat three Dragonites with a combination of Razor Leaf an Tackle in Red.

 AND I WAS FUCKING RIGHT


----------



## Wobbles

Well, peraining to holding down the buttons, my friend and I tried it all. we also thought that shouting "Gotcha" into the DS mic would guarantee capture.

I originally thought that Mew evolved into Mewtwo.

A guy at my school swore up and down on two things.
-Splash does damage
-Cloyster evolves into Gastly. (You know, because they're right next to each other in the pokedex.)


----------



## Butterfree

> -Splash does damage


...oh, God, I remember this one myth that was going around that Splash did awesome damage against Tentacool and Tentacruel. I tried it and was puzzled to find it did no damage just like normal. :(

I also tried this one fake cheat about going to Bill's cottage with Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Articuno, Zadpos and Moltres in your party (I think that was it) and then he would let you into his secret garden. When I took my Pikachu back out of the PC he only had _one_ heart above his head and I had to train him to level 100 before he loved me again.

Oh, and I also believed this one thing about how if you had 17 level 100 Pokémon and talked to some girl in Cerulean City she would give you a Pikablu, but _only_ because Mew's Hangout assured me it _did_ work despite what everybody else on the internet said about there being no data for Pikablu in R/B/Y. _Mewkitty wouldn't lie!_


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Wobbles III said:


> -Splash does damage





Butterfree said:


> ...oh, God, I remember this one myth that was going around that Splash did awesome damage against Tentacool and Tentacruel. I tried it and was puzzled to find it did no damage just like normal. :(


I heard a myth that Splash did something different when Wobbuffet used it, but I never actually tried it out because I didn't want to sacrifice one of the four moves that Wobbuffet learns upon becoming a Wobbuffet from Wynaut. So, because I've never tried it: does it work? I'm thinking no...


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

No. It does not.

I never actually subscribed to any of the silly myths, actually! (Okay, that's probably because no-one I know in real life likes it and so I didn't have anywhere to hear them but.)


----------



## NightGhost

I used to think using raindance then splash made it do damage. I never actually tested it because I didn't feel like having a gyarados that knew splash.


----------



## DarkAura

ShadowtheHoundoom said:


> I used to think using raindance then splash made it do damage. I never actually tested it because I didn't feel like having a gyarados that knew splash.


You do knoe you could have done a double battle with a gyrados and magikarp.


what I believed in;
1. Any trick to capture Mew

2. Macargo Evolves to Torkoal.(lol)

3.caterpie evolved into Charizard (WTF?)

4.that trick on HOW to get Pikablu (i knew the pokemon was a marill,)


----------



## Not Meowth

Darksong said:


> I also thought that Skarmory, Slugma, Phanpy AND Wooper and Remoraid were from Gen III, not Gen II.


Skarmory's pretty easy to miss in Gen II games (in fact you probably don't ever see it if you have Gold), and iirc you never see Slugma anywhere in GSC except for the wild ones on Cycling Road, so that's probably quite reasonable considering they're both far more plentiful in RSE.


----------



## Mendatt

I... Hmm...
I believed...
You know, I don't think I actually ever believed any of these. Weird.


----------



## Darumaka

I believed this one myth about how if you ever managed to get out to the grass outside the fence in Kanto, you could encounter ANY Pokemon. I never tried it with a cheating device or anything, but I was very disappointed when I found out it was fake. :c

Then there was the rumor that people who have Japanese Green or Red version can get Mew from Gamefreak in Celadon City if they catch all 150 Pokemon.

And there was some fake glitch for Gold and Silver where you do something at the Bug Catching Contest with the red Gyarados to make one of your Pokemon shiny.


----------



## Stormecho

I believed there was a mysterious field in Mount Silver that had a high shiny encounter rate. x3 I read this from Pojo.com about eight or so years ago, and I was a gullible kid. I never actually had the patience to go look, though, given I played Silver on a N64 set up.


----------



## Palamon

I used to think that I could catch Jirachi in Emerald. Pretty stupid since it was only a rumor...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Shelmet... doesn't evolve into Escavalier?

BLASPHEMY


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

When they're traded, the Karrablast steals the armor off the Shelmet.


----------



## Mendatt

And then the Shelmet comes out and is very sexy. For a bug.
Anyways... I believed that my friends were idiots for believing these. Does that count?


----------



## sv_01

I used to think that abilities existed in GSC.


----------



## Eta Carinae

sv_01 said:


> I used to think that abilities existed in GSC.


I take back my previous post.  I always assumed that they had existed since Gen I


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

All this time I've read "Driftveil" City as "Driftevil" City...

Somebody is pretty dyselxic.


----------



## DarkAura

I also believed Skarmory was apart of RSE. I realized it was in GSC because of the Johto episode I watched with that girl with skarmory.


----------



## Mewtwo

I thought Shuckle evolved into Torkoal.

I was devastated when I found out I was wrong.


----------



## Munchkin

When Gold and Silver first came out, my brother told me never to save and turn off my game while Surfing on the way to Cianwood. Otherwise, he said, wild Tentacruel would eat my Pokémon =,(


----------



## sv_01

I used to think Cyndaquil was something powerful. Not the "all Ash's Pokémon are strong, especially if they're small" kind of powerful. I thought it was a completely different Pokémon.
It started with reading the summary of an episode which is about Ash attempting to get Cyndaquil. It gave me the impression that Cyndaquil is awfully rare, elusive and stuff like that. There was also a picture of Cyndaquil using Flamethrower, but it was very small and from a strange angle, so I couldn't recognize what it was supposed to be and thought that the wall of fire was the Pokémon itself. Based on the name, I thought it was supposed to look like an eagle, so I imagined a big bird with stronger Fire-type attributes than Moltres. And I knew it couldn't be legendary.
The small basic form of a Fire starter that gets scared easily, is an obvious mammal, has colors that don't resemble fire very much and only shows its flames under the influence of strong emotions is quite different from it. Except that it's rare. All starters are.


----------



## Wobbles

I believe another one I thought was that if you hold a certain button combination with _just_ the right timing, you could make a pokeball have the same catch rate as a master ball in RS. I actually thought it worked because it actually worked on the first try against Regirock.


----------



## Typhonia

I thought that Shelmet evolved into Escavalier.
I also thought that if I held down certain buttons, the catch rate would go up. D:
That Lugia was part Water-type.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I used to think that if you didn't mark your Pokemon, they'd run away from you if you didn't use them or something. I know that isn't true (or at least, I don't think so anymore), but I still like to mark all of my Pokemon.


----------



## SquishierCobra

I thought that Ho-Oh was a  turkey, and Chikorita could fly like a Helicopter.


----------



## Spatz

SquishierCobra said:


> I thought that Ho-Oh was a  turkey, and Chikorita could fly like a Helicopter.








nuff said


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I seriously did not know that trapinch evolved into vibrava.

*Mind blown*


----------



## RK-9

I thought Evasion and Accuracy were stats, you know, with EVs and IVs and the likes.


----------



## Rose

When I first started playing, some one told me if you spammed B while trying to catch a Pokemon it would make it more likely to catch that Pokemon. 

Yeah, even to this day I have to do it out of force of habit, or else I have to look somewhere else and pretend I am not trying to catch something.


----------



## Autumn

I bought a copy of Sapphire for my best friend for her birthday in February. Seeing as how this was her first Pokémon game _ever,_ she had a number of questions about some of the game's mechanics that seem old hat to the fans that have liked Pokémon for years but were actually honestly surprising to her. Some of my favorites:

She thought I was lying when I told her that the only thing that could evolve with a Fire Stone that was available in Sapphire was Vulpix. (Although she did have a point: why put multiple Fire Stones into the game if Vulpix is the only thing you can evolve with one?)

She thought I was lying when I told her the Elite Four had five people. "Why would they be the Elite Four if there's five of them?!"

She thought that to get a shiny you had to stock up on Super Repels and then run around in the grass for a while. She might have watched some videos on chaining in fourth-gen games and gotten the idea from there, I don't know...

She thought (for about two seconds before she asked me for confirmation and I told her no, her idea was wrong) that evolving Slugma would make it make eggs hatch faster.

My favorite, though, was the belief - which apparently persisted for several _months_ before I realized that she had this belief, in mid-June - that every Pokémon had multiple evolution methods and that she could find some sort of stone or target level to evolve her Kadabra at (since being as she owns a DS and the tragically-outdated Sapphire trading opportunities are nearly nonexistent). I think I realized that she held this belief when she said "I could just trade a Torchic from your Emerald, evolve it into Combusken, and then instantly use a Fire Stone to evolve it into Blaziken." "... Combusken doesn't evolve with the Fire Stone." "But it's a fire type! What!" "Not all Pokémon evolve with the elemental stones. :x" "THAT MAKES NO SENSE"

(At least she didn't believe that shinies were glitches. She ran into a shiny Marill within four days of getting the game but accidentally critical'd and killed it. :x)

eta: she also says that she thought Aerial Ace was a priority move (as she said, turns out she just had speedy Pokémon) and that Wing Attack was a god move that killed everything (although the Pokémon she had that used it were Swellow and Crobat).


----------



## Ever

I used to think that Galie had two possible evolutions, like Kirila.


----------



## Mendatt

Everglider said:


> I used to think that Galie had two possible evolutions, like Kirila.


It does?.. :?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Mendatt said:


> It does?.. :?


Hum, no. Snorunt does.


----------



## Michi

I also used to think that buttons affected capture rates... B + Up, to be specific. Funnily enough, I still use it on my Silver version and it hasn't yet failed me in my 9 years of playing!
I also saw a shiny Drowzee once, and had no Pokéballs. I quickly bought some and returned to the area, hoping I could find it again... And 8 years later I still haven't seen another shiny Drowzee in any game.


----------



## Green

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> My favorite, though, was the belief - which apparently persisted for several _months_ before I realized that she had this belief, in mid-June - that every Pokémon had multiple evolution methods and that she could find some sort of stone or target level to evolve her Kadabra at (since being as she owns a DS and the tragically-outdated Sapphire trading opportunities are nearly nonexistent).


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Mockingjay said:


> I also used to think that buttons affected capture rates...


Everybody thought that at some point.


----------



## Autumn

Shockwave said:


>


indeed.


----------



## Ever

> Originally Posted by *Mockingjay*
> _I also used to think that buttons affected capture rates...
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody thought that at some point.
Click to expand...

Like Me! I've used A from Blue to Silver to Emerald to Platinum to White.


----------



## sv_01

I remember getting Salamence and Flygon mixed up. But it still makes sense to me: Baby dragon = Bagon. Dragon with a shell = Shelgon. Flying dragon = ...Salamence? And Flygon is not even Flying, it levitates, but it's Ground (at least the "sand" aspect and not the "underground" one, so it's not the opposite of the Flying type) and completely unrelated.


----------



## DarkAura

(I think Flygon is a flying dragonfly)

When i was playing Pokemon Gold about 6 years ago, I ran into a shiny weedle and caught it, but i thought it was some almighty Sparkling demon instead of a shiny (I didnt know about shinies then) and i named it Sparkle.

I also thought the Bellsprout line was from johto instead of kanto (It is from kanto, right?)

I always thought that flying types were weak against fighting until....about a month ago i realized it was vice versa.

I thought Skarmory was from Hoenn.

I thought Macargo evolved into both Torkoal and Camurupt.

I thought that jynx was a messed up trainer in the wild. (for a brief time)

I thought you could level up a lv 100 pokemon to lv 200 with 100 tries to use a rare candy, and the 101th time it would level up to lv 200.


----------



## Tails

I never read anything relating to upcoming/incomplete games so I pretty much jump into things without knowing what to expect. It saves me the issues of spoilers, sneak peeks and so on. I just prefer it that way. However, my partners younger sibling thinks Bulbasaur evolves into Charmander then Squirtle and so on... Try to tell him otherwise and he calls you all sorts.


----------



## Zapi

When I first started playing Pokémon, for some reason I would always forget that the bulbasaur line were poison-type as well as grass-type. This led me to think grass-types were weak to psychic and could not be poisoned. xD;;


----------



## DarkAura

to this day i still believe pressing buttons while catching influence capturing a pokemon.

I press L and R (the whole time), and then press A+<, B+v, X+^, Y+> in a pattern until the Pokeball gets to the ground. When it hits the ground, I press B+v. Every time it shakes, i use Y+>, A+<, X+^ (for shake one and three), X+^, A+<, Y+> (for shake 2)

and then i press all these buttons; L+R+v+B

It worked for entei! (I know its not true, but i still use it)


----------



## Zero Moment

I used to think Whitney's Miltank was hax because it Stomped my Haunter to death.
Then I realised (just now) that its Ability was Scrappy.
EDIT: 2200th post! Now I just need 22 more...


----------



## diddo97

Dppt:
Saving while in the Pokemon league would corrupt your game.
Spiritomb was weak to bug.
Arceus was pronounced ARR-see-us

Hg/Ss:
You could obtain Celebi by getting the five leaf things.

R/S/E:
Rayquaza was pronounced ray-QUAH-zah
Groudon was pronounced GROO-don

My brother's friend thinks that Ponyta is pronounced Po-nett-ia
My friend think that Jubilife city is pronounced Jubifile city.


----------



## sv_01

diddo97 said:


> Arceus was pronounced ARR-see-us


That makes sense to me. And the "correct" pronunciation of Suicune doesn't (I consider the "u" the central vowel of the syllable, "demoting" the "i" to the role of a consonant. They do the opposite). Also, why are they pronouncing Illumise the German way in the anime?


----------



## Snowman8TR AAA

OMG, I remeber loads of things, such as :
I though my Typhlosion from gold hated fighting, so I released him, in hopes he would have a better ife (But I didn't save!)
When said Typhlosion evolved from a quilava for the first time, my 6-year old mind was scared sh*tless
After I beat the first gymleader, I thought that when the game ask "The saved File will be overwritten?", I thoght it literally meant my file will be deleted. Thank god I realised it didn't.
And the one thing that makes me the biggest idiot on this forum:
When I was at the 4 gym in gold (SO MANY MEMORIES!) I could never get past the bottomless pit. So for 5 YEARS I trained on nothing but krabby and the occasional Shelder. By the time I found a way out, My team was:
LV 92 Mighty(Typhlosion)
LV 89 Sharp(Sycther, I thought I could train him into a siczor)
LV 90 Snowman8TR (Slobro, I came up with the word "Snowman Eater". Imagine my shock when I found out it was also a Yu-Gi-Oh! card 7 years later)
LV 92 Dragon (Garyados)
Lv 85 Scary (A misdreavus my freind gave me)
And finally, the mother of all pokemon :
LV 98(!) PIDGEY! (I left him in the daycare FOR 5 YEARS!)

God, I feel like an idiot. I think I should get an record for this.


----------



## maxi

A friend from school told me that to make catching a pokemon easier I could press start-select-a-b, and I couldn't understand it when the game reset.


----------



## sv_01

I still sometimes press A at a certain moment after throwing the ball, even though I know it doesn't work anymore. I think it used to work in RBY.


----------



## Luxcario

I thought (now don't tell me where I got this from, i was only about 7 at the time) that Ember looked like Hyper Beam and was a OHKO move.
Oh yeah, and that Camerupt evolved into/from Torkoal.


----------



## sv_01

The first time I saw Tackle being mentioned, it was in connection with Pikachu, so I thought it was Electric.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

but pikachu doesn't even lean tackle!


----------



## ignore_this_acct

-Walking made eggs hatch faster
-You could evolve the grass starter with a leaf stone (A big kid told me that when I was little)
-When you use up all the PP, you won't be able to use that move again
-If you lost to team rocket, they'll take your pokemon


----------



## DarkAura

When i had Pokemon sapphire, i thought Wailmer's eyes were the two holes closest to the top, and the bottom holes was the nose.


I now see my perfect mistake.


----------



## sv_01

Bayleafqween said:


> -Walking made eggs hatch faster


Ehh... The eggs actually don't hatch without you walking or riding a bike. Isn't that a slightly exaggerated version of what you thought?


----------



## Zero Moment

I thought Archen/Archeops was a Flying/Ground.
It made me horribly confused in a ASB Double match when an Archen was getting hammered by Electric moves.

Then I went to Bulbapedia.


----------



## sv_01

I thought Rock was resistant to Electric and maybe Bug.


----------



## DarkAura

Eletric is what i believe to be ineffective against a ground type.

A rock type has some resistance, but not enough to be ineffective.

Archen being a Flying/ Rock type, since it's flying portion makes itvurnurable to electric type moves, the damage to Archen should be as if it didnt have any weaknesses or resistances.


----------



## Autumn

DarkAura said:


> A rock type has some resistance, but not enough to be ineffective.
> 
> Archen being a Flying/ Rock type, since it's flying portion makes itvurnurable to electric type moves, the damage to Archen should be as if it didnt have any weaknesses or resistances.


wait what, no, electric is neutral on rock


----------



## DarkAura

oh, well in that case, sinnce archen has a flying counterpart, it would be super effective. :P


----------



## sv_01

DarkAura said:


> oh, well in that case, sinnce archen has a flying counterpart, it would be super effective. :P


What do you mean? Archen is a Flying-type itself. You could say that Archen has a Water counterpart. Or that Archen is Tirtouga's Flying counterpart.


----------



## Kat

Not really, other then people talking about Pokeblu, but even so my words were "That isn't even Yellow, Orange, or Red. That isn't the new Pikachu, it's probably a new Pokemon!"


----------



## Chief Zackrai

DarkAura said:


> When i had Pokemon sapphire, i thought Wailmer's eyes were the two holes closest to the top, and the bottom holes was the nose.


_This always  confused me so much._

And my friend tried to convince me that there was this old lady at the battle tower that tried to give you a dark ball. If you accepted it, she would capture you (with the dark ball) and all of your money would disappear. And I think they also said the game would be impossible to restart.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

sv_01 said:


> Ehh... The eggs actually don't hatch without you walking or riding a bike. Isn't that a slightly exaggerated version of what you thought?


Nah, I was just told that walking was faster than running or riding a bike in RS.
Using my 8-year-old logic, I tried that in my Crystal to see if it would work, as I was unaware of the different mechanics.

It didn't work


----------



## 1. Luftballon

... whoa wailmer actually has eyes. did not know that.


----------



## sv_01

You know how contest cathegories are connected with normal stats? I thought Smart was with Special Attack and Beauty was with Special defence, and it still makes sense to me.


----------



## Wobbles

sv_01 said:


> You know how contest categories are connected with normal stats?


They are?


----------



## Superbird

Technically. Natures affect poffin and pokeblock flavor likes and dislikes.


----------



## DarkAura

when i had pokemon leafgreen (and i was like 5) i thought that when i got farfetch'd, it was unhappy so i let it go, not knowing that was the only one i could get in game.

I also thought farfetch'd was pronounced FAR-FETCH-DEE, instead of Farfetched


----------



## sv_01

I used to think some Sinnoh Pokémon were single-type when they were actually combinations. Here's what I thought:
Torterra: Pure Grass. The name is misleading.
Empoleon: Pure Water. Should be part Ice, it's a penguin, right?
Giratina: Pure Ghost. And based on what I have seen of it, it probably looks scary.


----------



## Griffin

"Terra" means "earth." So how is it misleading?


----------



## sv_01

I mean I _thought_ it was misleading.

Anyway, I also thought that Skarmory was the fourth legendary bird.


----------



## DarkAura

When i had pokemon blue, when my caterpie beat brock's onix with a tackle, i thought it was a super god caterpie.

when it evolved, i thought it was th ebest caterpie in the world. ^.^


----------



## Cloudsong

I always thought psychic was super effective against ghost due to growing up playing Yellow. All of the ghost pokemon were dual-typed with poison back then xD..


----------



## Monoking

I Thought Arbok Was A Grass Type. I don't know how i didn't figure it out when jessie's used POISON sting.   :sweatdrop:


----------



## Dar

this is probably a common mistake, but on my 1st pokemon game, Diamond, I thought there was only 1 unbeatable pokemon, and it was my Empoleon. (i thought this because I beat the E4 using just it, but that was because it was level 54 by the fifth gym leader) my friends dads Infernape KOed it with Close Combat, while Hydro Cannon only did half XD


----------



## Monoking

For about a week, i thought there was a grass type and a plant type.


----------



## sv_01

Well, I used to _call_ the Grass type "the Plant type."


----------



## CJBlazer

Lucario was a Fighting and ZSteel. I always thought, before researching, he was a psychic and Fighting. I mean, he can use Telepathy and control his Aura. What makes him NOT a psychic?

Also, why don't they make a Earth element, that combines Steel, Rock and Ground.

Lastly, I thought Houndour was just a mere Fire and evolves into a Dark/Fire. Turns out he started as a Dark/Fire type.


----------



## AbsentNumeral

I thought that Riley just always had the same name as you.


----------



## sv_01

I thought Riley was female until I saw him in the anime.


----------

